# For the first time, majority of Americans favor legal gay marriage



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

> PRINCETON, NJ -- For the first time in Gallup's tracking of the issue, a majority of Americans (53%) believe same-sex marriage should be recognized by the law as valid, with the same rights as traditional marriages. The increase since last year came exclusively among political independents and Democrats. Republicans' views did not change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





In before "Statistics only work when they agree with my opinion".


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Statistics only work when they agree with my opinion. And this time, they do.
In b4 Superstars' "Gays are unholy!"


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 21, 2011)

Now you guys can stop shoving the gay marriage issue in people's faces. 
no more issue, be happy now.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> Now you guys can stop shoving the gay marriage issue in people's faces.



Give us all the rights that go with marriage like custody rights and tax cuts, and I promise we'll stop inadvertently perpetuating gay stereotypes on gay-rights channels like LOGO. 

I wonder if Mr. Pooh up there is gay? 

Not that giving gays rights helps me in anyways, those only apply to humans. And don't worry, when we all get together to burn down PETA, I'll be there to throw the first torch.


----------



## Pilaf (May 21, 2011)

The majority of people shouldn't have to be in favor of granting other people rights.

When the Supreme Court ruled in favor of interracial marriage, 80% of American voters opposed it.

We don't live in a direct Democracy, for damn good reason. The average citizen is too ignorant and bigoted to entrust with others' rights.


----------



## Ishamael (May 21, 2011)

Way to keep up with the times Republicans.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 21, 2011)

It was only a matter of time, just like marijuana legalization.  Every generation is going to be more and more in favor of it so as older people start dying off we'll see the numbers swing.



Pilaf said:


> The majority of people shouldn't have to be in favor of granting other people rights.
> 
> When the Supreme Court ruled in favor of interracial marriage, 80% of American voters opposed it.
> 
> We don't live in a direct Democracy, for damn good reason. The average citizen is too ignorant and bigoted to entrust with others' rights.



Yeah, but sadly it doesn't always work that way.  Ideally the decision in the Massachusetts supreme court that legalized gay marriage _should_ have rippled across the country without giving a damn what people thought but it doesn't always work that way.

Honestly as long as it happens I'll take it.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 21, 2011)

Maybe there is hope for my country !!!!


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Let em get married, long as they don't talk to my kids im ok.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Let em get married, long as they don't talk to my kids im ok.



They will and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> They will and there's nothing you can do about it.



Umm beat the shit out of them.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Umm beat the shit out of them.



Let's start by making them sit in the back of the bus.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Let's start by making them sit in the back of the bus.




I heard the back of the bus is the nice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2011)

Bad news for the conservatives, but we already knew that a majority of people were turning leftist in 08  Obama's election was not a fluke, people are still lefists, he's just went to the right 

Every major poll has a majority of Americans for bank regulation, for higher taxes, for jobs programs, for healthcare with a public option at the least..its the democratic party who has failed to lead on these issues


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Let's start by making them sit in the back of the bus.



Hail naw! Then they'll be sitting by me!


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

Aren't the majority center rather than Left? Maybe people have finally realised Gay marriage doesn't infringe on the so called sanctity of Marriage.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 21, 2011)

If religion could just stay the fuck out of politics, gay marriage would have absolutely nothing to do with being left or right, it would be a simple matter of civil rights.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2011)

^ Well you know..the left has to be stuck arguing for the separation of church and state while the right will argue for their combined christian influence, so it'll be a leftist issue



Ennoea said:


> Aren't the majority center rather than Left? Maybe people have finally realised Gay marriage doesn't infringe on the so called sanctity of Marriage.



Not on what most issues would be defined as "leftist" by the media, that's the whole point 

Center left for the sake of argument


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> If religion could just stay the fuck out of politics, gay marriage would have absolutely nothing to do with being left or right, it would be a simple matter of civil rights.



But that'd be separation of church and state.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 21, 2011)

A little advancement, one day at a time.



Lebron Flocka James said:


> Umm beat the shit out of them.



Then you'll be getting hit with a hate crime lawsuit.


----------



## neko-sennin (May 21, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> The majority of people shouldn't have to be in favor of granting other people rights.
> 
> When the Supreme Court ruled in favor of interracial marriage, 80% of American voters opposed it.
> 
> We don't live in a direct Democracy, for damn good reason. The average citizen is too ignorant and bigoted to entrust with others' rights.



Damn skippy!

That having been said, I can't help but notice, no matter where I've lived, that those who are most vocally opposed to gay marriage are overwhelmingly my parents' age or older.

Even among people my age or younger, it's usually a very loud, often broadly bigoted and/or fundamentalist, minority that hasn't awakened to the fact that gay marriage doesn't hurt anyone, and certainly does nothing to "diminish" hetero marriage.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 21, 2011)

Godamn I love it when I win.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

So inb4 gay guys weeping for joy............................


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> So inb4 gay guys weeping for joy............................



Why wouldn't they? They'd be allowed to have rights to parent their children, and stop paying more taxes. And have rights to help their loved ones if they are dying.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Why wouldn't they? They'd be allowed to have rights to parent their children, and stop paying more taxes. And have rights to help their loved ones if they are dying.



Never said it was a bad thing. For real I dont care a ratass long as my son not gay I can die happy.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Never said it was a bad thing. For real I dont care a ratass long as my son not gay I can die happy.



What's wrong with your son being gay? If he was gay, what were you gonna do about it?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> What's wrong with your son being gay? If he was gay, what were you gonna do about it?



To be real with you I would kill him but that just me.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> To be real with you I would kill him but that just me.



Sure sounds like you love him.


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> To be real with you I would kill him but that just me.



You better not be serious.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2011)

I find particulars of my own race very laden with homophobia from time to time   Its that "overwhelming masculinity" type of mindset, very damaging. Gotta go hard on everything


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Sure sounds like you love him.



That or beating the fuck out of him then never talking to him.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You better not be serious.



No Im for real.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> That or beating the fuck out of him then never talking to him.



I'm sure your God will be proud.


----------



## Rima (May 21, 2011)

Good for them.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I'm sure your God will be proud.



I will pray for him, and for myself God is all about forgivness.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2011)

God has control over whether or not gay people are born and whether or not they talk to you or your kid. 
He either doesn't give a shit about your beliefs, or is trolling you hard.
Or he doesn't exist.

Pick one.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> I will pray for him, and for myself God is all about forgivness.



Yeah, you sure got him. Just commit a bunch of things you consider sinful, but putting your palms together and saying "you're sorry" makes him forget all about it. That way, the next day you can just do it all over again. Damn, you sure showed that asshole up, exploiting that "all forgiveness" thing about him. He's so screwed.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Yeah, you sure got him. Just commit a bunch of things you consider sinful, but putting your palms together and saying "you're sorry" makes him forget all about it. That way, the next day you can just do it all over again. Damn, you sure showed that asshole up, exploiting that "all forgiveness" thing about him. He's so screwed.



God can tell if you mean it or not.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> God has control over whether or not gay people are born and whether or not they talk to you or your kid.
> He either doesn't give a shit about your beliefs, or is trolling you hard.
> Or he doesn't exist.
> 
> Pick one.



There no such thing as born gay.   


God exist you mad.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Just to recount_ 






Toroxus said:


> What's wrong with your son being gay? If he was gay, what were you gonna do about it?





Lebron Flocka James said:


> To be real with you I would kill him but that just me.





Toroxus said:


> Sure sounds like you love him.





Toroxus said:


> I'm sure your God will be proud.





Lebron Flocka James said:


> I will pray for him, and for myself God is all about forgivness.





Toroxus said:


> Yeah, you sure got him. Just commit a bunch of things you consider sinful, but putting your palms together and saying "you're sorry" makes him forget all about it. That way, the next day you can just do it all over again. Damn, you sure showed that asshole up, exploiting that "all forgiveness" thing about him. He's so screwed.





Lebron Flocka James said:


> God can tell if you mean it or not.






 I rest my case.


*Spoiler*: __ 




J/K. So wouldn't God know you meant and did so, kill one of his children knowing and deliberately committing a sin?

And wouldn't God know you don't feel bad about it because you expect forgiveness?

And wouldn't God know you're the epitome of evil?

And wouldn't God know that you yourself can't forgive someone for a knowingly non-existent crime even when that someone is supposed to be loved?


----------



## αce (May 21, 2011)

> There no such thing as born gay.



Except in the case of over 1500 different species on the planet. All of which have documented homosexual behaviour.

Inb4 humans are not animals 



> God exist you mad.



If God exists he has control over whether or not gay people exist. Are you denying this? Because you conveniently ignored that part of my post.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Except in the case of over 1500 different species on the planet. All of which have documented homosexual behaviour.
> 
> Inb4 humans are not animals



I think you mean "mammals."


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just to recount_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son anyone can be forgiven even hitler in his last seconds could have ask god for forgiveness and if he me*nt it* god would hear him.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2011)

> Son anyone can be forgiven even hitler in his last seconds could have ask god for forgiveness and if he ment it *god would hear him*.



Effectively trolling the 6 million Jewish people Hitler had a hand in slaughtering.
That's some God.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Son anyone can be forgiven even hitler in his last seconds could have ask god for forgiveness and if he me*nt it* god would hear him.



So if you're planning to kill your future, we-all-hope-never-comes, son for being gay. How could you regret it and be sorry for it?


----------



## αce (May 21, 2011)

> God does not control you jackass if he did we all would never sin.



I didn't say he controlled. He obviously doesn't, or else he is purposely enraging himself.

I'm simply stating that an omnipotent being *has the power to control* whenever the fuck he feels like it. If being gay is so sinful it caused him to obliterate an entire city, then why allow it to happen in the first place?
Does he like being mad? You obviously can't get around this gigantic loophole. Or maybe all gays are born on Saturday when god is sleeping?

The amount of things God allows to happens indicates to me that he is either a gigantic troll, doesn't give a darn or he simply doesn't exist.
I'm leaning towards "doesn't give a darn" and the latter point.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> So if you're planning to kill your future, we-all-hope-never-comes, son for being gay. How could you regret it and be sorry for it?




Look if my son told me he was gay to my face I would punch him over and over not to kill him but becuz I can't stop myself. I would be so mad that I would lose all control.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I didn't say he controlled. He obviously doesn't, or else he is purposely enraging himself.
> 
> I'm simply stating that an omnipotent being *has the power to control* whenever the fuck he feels like it. If being gay is so sinful it caused him to obliterate an entire city, then why allow it to happen in the first place?
> Does he like being mad? You obviously can't get around this gigantic loophole. Or maybe all gays are born on Saturday when god is sleeping?
> ...



He put use on earth as a test.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Look if my son told me he was gay to my face I would punch him over and over not to kill him but becuz I can't stop myself. I would be so mad that I would lose all control.



And why would you be so mad?



Lebron Flocka James said:


> He put use on earth as a test.



I guess the Jewish Children in the holocaust failed? Guess they deserved eternal damnation for their sins. 
Before you say they never sinned, they weren't baptized so they still have the original sin.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> And why would you be so mad?



I want my son to go out with girls on first dates. Ask me for advice on girls just to be able to share a bound of a father and son.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> And why would you be so mad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess so but I do feel bad for them.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> He put use on earth as a test.



And according to your logic, if you fail that test, then he can simply forgive you if you are sincere in your apologies?
And if he's omnipotent in the first place, he already knows how you are going to do on this "test", therefore making this entire life pointless.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2011)

> I want my son to go out with girls on first dates. Ask me for advice on girls just to be able to share a bound of a father and son.



Great reason.
I'm done here.
Peace out.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> And according to your logic, if you fail that test, then he can simply forgive you if you are sincere in your apologies?
> And if he's omnipotent in the first place, he already knows how you are going to do on this "test", therefore making this entire life pointless.



He dose not know how your going to do aka a test.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2011)

> He dose not know how your going to do aka a test.



He does know a.k.a. being omnipotent a.k.a. being god.
Why am I still posting?


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

I'm gonna go kill 6 million people and then ask god for forgiveness. After I die I'm going to heaven while genuinely good people are in hell


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> I want my son to go out with girls on first dates. Ask me for advice on girls just to be able to share a bound of a father and son.



Why would you son want a bond with you? Why would anyone? Considering you'd kill them for loving and caring for someone you wouldn't. You don't give a single fuck about your son. It is, and always has been, about what you want.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> He does know a.k.a. being omnipotent a.k.a. being god.
> Why am I still posting?



Becuz you know im right. Look when your on your death bed having nothing to look foward in life you going to change your mind.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Why would you son want a bond with you? Why would anyone? Considering you'd kill them for loving and caring for someone you wouldn't. You don't give a single fuck about your son. It is, and always has been, about what you want.



So becuz I dont want my son to be gay I dont love him. 



I have a son buddy and I love him sorry if you don't feel that way. You can ask anyone in my fam.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Becuz you know im right. Look when your on your death bed having nothing to look foward in life you going to change your mind.



You didn't refute a single thing he said. I you needn't wait 'till your death bed, you already have nothing in life to look forward to. And by that, I mean hurry up and die before you corrupt more people.



Lebron Flocka James said:


> *So becuz I dont want my son to be gay I dont love him. *
> I have a son buddy and I love him sorry if you don't feel that way. You can ask anyone in my fam.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2011)

> Becuz you know im right. Look when your on your death bed having nothing to look foward in life you going to change your mind.



Yeah, you're definitely right even though you have refuted 0 points.
There's just as much proof for your God as their is for the other monotheistic Gods, the Hindu Gods and the sun God.  etc. etc.

And no, on my death bed, I'm not going to seek forgiveness. And if your god is naive enough to give it to me after a life of bashing him, then he's just as trollish as I'd imagine.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm gonna go kill 6 million people and then ask god for forgiveness. After I die I'm going to heaven while genuinely good people are in hell



Thats not how it works you can ask for forgiveness but God dose not have to forgive you.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Thats not how it works you can ask for forgiveness but God dose not have to forgive you.



And why would he forgive you?


----------



## αce (May 21, 2011)

> Thats not how it works you can ask for forgiveness but God dose not have to forgive you.



One question.
If those 6 million people that were slaughtered were all gay, would the person who did the slaughtering be rewarded? 

I'm waiting.


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> And why would he forgive you?




He doesn't        .


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Yeah, you're definitely right even though you have refuted 0 points.
> There's just as much proof for your God as their is for the other monotheistic Gods, the Hindu Gods and the sun God.  etc. etc.
> 
> And no, on my death bed, I'm not going to seek forgiveness. And if your god is naive enough to give it to me after a life of bashing him, then he's just as trollish as I'd imagine.



Like I said god is a forgiveing god.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *So becuz I dont want my son to be gay I dont love him. *
> I have a son buddy and I love him sorry if you don't feel that way. You can ask anyone in my fam.



 **


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> And why would he forgive you?



Have I killed my son.


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

Nice job missing the point.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2011)

> Like I said god is a forgiveing god.



What?
That made 0 sense.
God apparently hates gays, why forgive when you should give the guy who did the killing a life changing blowjob?

If I kill gays am I rewarded?
Simple yes or no.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> One question.
> If those 6 million people that were slaughtered were all gay, would the person who did the slaughtering be rewarded?
> 
> I'm waiting.



No God dose not like killing of anykind but we do it everday.


----------



## Sans (May 21, 2011)

The last four pages of this thread should be nuked. It's literally just one bigot being slammed and refusing to engage in a debate of any kind.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Komnenos said:


> The last four pages of this thread should be nuked. It's literally just one bigot being slammed and refusing to engage in a debate of any kind.



No sir im having fun let the debate go on.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2011)

> No God dose not like killing of anykind but we do it everday.




Yet he threatens homosexuality with death.
Not to mention he's killed countless amount of people, including the entire population of Earth excluding Noah and his family.


So he's a hypocrite now too?
Keep digging this hole.


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2011)

Debate...? 



"God forgives everything" and "I would kill my son if he was gay" is hardly a debate. You're spouting nonsense.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Yet he threatens homosexuality with death.
> Not to mention he's killed countless amount of people, including the entire population of Earth excluding Noah and his family.
> 
> 
> ...



Look not everthing God said or done sounds right but that why it a test. I hope all the jew that died by hitler went to heven and the ppl in the twin towers. Im a good guy but I also have faith in my god.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2011)

> Look not everthing God said or done sounds right but that why it a test. I hope all the jew that died by hitler went to heven and the ppl in the twin towers. Im a good guy but I also have faith in my god.



Sorry to break it to you, but if they didn't accept Jesus as their saviour, they went to hell.


----------



## Toroxus (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Im a good guy but I also have faith in my god.






Lebron Flocka James said:


> Look if my son told me he was gay to my face I would punch him over and over not to kill him but becuz I can't stop myself. I would be so mad that I would lose all control.







Lebron Flocka James said:


> To be real with you I would kill him but that just me.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Toroxus said:


>



You good you got all your anger out yet. Look I was going a little to far with the killing my son. I won't kill me son I was trying to get my point across you seem cool no beef.


----------



## Sans (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Look not everthing God said or done sounds right but that why it a test. I hope all the jew that died by hitler went to heven and the ppl in the twin towers. Im a good guy but I also have faith in my god.



Here you seem to make a distinction between being a good person, and being religious. Interesting.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Komnenos said:


> Here you seem to make a distinction between being a good person, and being religious. Interesting.



I did but I went back to my main point as well.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (May 21, 2011)

The NF cafe's inability to understand the innacuracy of such statistics never ceases to amaze and astound.

A tiny percentage of a population is surveyed and their opinions are taken to represent the opinions of the whole. I'm sorry, I don't care about the excuses you have for blindly putting your faith in the credibility of anyone who performs such a survey, it's called *making broad generalizations* or *stereotyping* and that's really all there is to say.


----------



## Talon. (May 21, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> If religion could just stay the fuck out of politics, gay marriage would have absolutely nothing to do with being left or right, it would be a simple matter of civil rights.



My thoughts exactly.

You can blame the Republicans. Its too bad we cant just nullify all Republicans though.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> That or beating the fuck out of him then never talking to him.



I pity your children.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> I pity your children.



I don't.............


----------



## Level7N00b (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> I don't.............



Of course you don't, because God forgives all, amirite?


----------



## Megaharrison (May 21, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> The NF cafe's inability to understand the innacuracy of such statistics never ceases to amaze and astound.
> 
> A tiny percentage of a population is surveyed and their opinions are taken to represent the opinions of the whole. I'm sorry, I don't care about the excuses you have for blindly putting your faith in the credibility of anyone who performs such a survey, it's called *making broad generalizations* or *stereotyping* and that's really all there is to say.



A scientific poll if properly managed can be an accurate reflection of public opinion.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Of course you don't, because God forgives all, amirite?



Just not you.............. jk even you.


----------



## Psycho (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Umm beat the shit out of them.



and you stay the fuck away from my kids, you sick fuck, don't want your bigotry ruining my kids

if my son is straight i won't love him


----------



## Level7N00b (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Just not you.............. jk even you.



I'm Agnostic.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 21, 2011)

If my son is anything but asexual, he's getting kicked out of the house.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> To be real with you I would kill him but that just me.





Lebron Flocka James said:


> That or beating the fuck out of him then never talking to him.





You just made me rage-facepalm (continuously slapping myself facepalm). Your the reason I am bruised.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 21, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> If my son is anything but asexual, he's getting kicked out of the house.



This is how we do it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2011)

Flocka James, you really shouldn't be trying to spread the gospel when you just said you would kill your son if he men


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 22, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Flocka James, you really shouldn't be trying to spread the gospel when you just said you would kill your son if he men




You good you got all your anger out yet. Look I was going a little to far with the killing my son. I won't kill me son I was trying to get my point across you seem cool no beef.



Posted that like 3 hours ago your late.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 22, 2011)

If your really that tolerant toward homosexuals, best thing to do is probably ignore your kid, if it happened.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 22, 2011)

Naw im cool with gays,just not my son being gay but he wont.


----------



## Aya~ (May 22, 2011)

[sp]





Saufsoldat said:


> In before "Statistics only work when they agree with my opinion".


[/sp]and yet they didnt legalise it

its fucking annoying why cant it just be settled once and for all i mean come on even fucking memorandum isnt enough?

redicilous.


----------



## Subarashii (May 22, 2011)

Yay for gay!!!!
Finally Colin Farrell can get married!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2011)

one day, one day


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 22, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> The NF cafe's inability to understand the innacuracy of such statistics never ceases to amaze and astound.
> 
> A tiny percentage of a population is surveyed and their opinions are taken to represent the opinions of the whole. I'm sorry, I don't care about the excuses you have for blindly putting your faith in the credibility of anyone who performs such a survey, it's called *making broad generalizations* or *stereotyping* and that's really all there is to say.



Yay, I called it. If you've ever seen the end results of an election shortly after the booths closed, then you believe statistics just like we all do.

At least explain to us how the acceptance of gay marrige is gradually rising over the last 15 years. If what you say is true, the results in the poll over time would be 95%, then maybe 70%, then 12%, then back up for 83% and then again 2%. The curve we're seeing there would be entirely impossible if your version of reality were the right one.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 22, 2011)

Gay people in 3rd world countries can legally be married.  Women in Berlin can have a love affair with what's left of the Berlin Wall & legally marry it.

But in the richest and most powerful country in the world today, these basic priveleges & rights are denied.  Not because of religion, but because politicians haven't yet figured out a way to profit monetarily by passing gay marriage.


----------



## Rairuka (May 22, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> I want my son to go out with girls on first dates. Ask me for advice on girls just to be able to share a bound of a father and son.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (May 22, 2011)

1mmortal, you cannot possibly believe that the reason has anything to do with an inability to profit from it. Of course they could profit from it. Even you or I could profit from it.



Megaharrison said:


> A scientific poll if properly managed can be an accurate reflection of public opinion.


Calling it "scientific" will never change the fact that it involves making wild generalizations about the beliefs of a population, based solely on the opinions of a minutely small sample group. 

Besides, without first knowing what the correct percentages truly are (by polling every single person in the nation), it is impossible to accurately predict just what kind of people should be included in the sample group in order to influence the survey's results to reflect that reality rather than any bias. 

You're also using circuitous logic when you say it's an accurate measure of public opinion. The entire public has not been polled, so you will never know whether that's true or not. Your belief in the accuracy of the results is based on your faith that the method produces accurate results, rather than being based on quantitive knowledge about the reality which the results supposedly represent. That is neither scientific nor logically sound thinking.

Also, election predictions are an entirely different matter. There is far more information available by which to judge the outcome than simply the opinions of a small sample group. It's not the same thing.

Much of the logic used here basically equates to "one survey was right about something one time, thus all surveys must have merit" which isn't logical at all. A fact is proven true when there is empirical evidence to support it, and it _specifically_, not just when there is empirical evidence to support something else which was claimed to kinda sorta maybe possibly be discovered by the use of a slightly similar sounding method at one time or another.

At bare bones that's like saying "if dropping an apple reveals the workings of gravity, dropping an apple can probably also reveal the workings of fire". There is no logical mental connection between the method itself and the accuracy of the results, other than the unfounded faith that if the method worked to support one theory once, then this must necessarily mean that any theory which anyone attempts to support with it must also have merit.

That is simply not scientific thought. It's far, far closer to religious thought. Anyone claiming to be a scientist is actually a priest as far as the posters of the cafe are concerned. One figure of blind faith is replaced by another. These statisticians (claim to) do the thinking, so that none of you have to. I complain about this faithful nonsense a lot, but to be honest, it really makes some of the debates here hilarious to watch... "Atheism/science V religion" in particular. What a joke.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 22, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Calling it "scientific" will never change the fact that it involves making wild generalizations about the beliefs of a population, based solely on the opinions of a minutely small sample group.
> 
> Besides, without first knowing what the correct percentages truly are (by polling every single person in the nation), it is impossible to accurately predict just what kind of people should be included in the sample group in order to influence the survey's results to reflect that reality rather than any bias.
> 
> You're also using circuitous logic when you say it's an accurate measure of public opinion. The entire public has not been polled, so you will never know whether that's true or not. Your belief in the accuracy of the results is based on your faith that the method produces accurate results, rather than being based on quantitive knowledge about the reality which the results supposedly represent. That is neither scientific nor logically sound thinking.



Again, why are we then seeing such a realistic, steady rise in approval for gay marriage? Why doesn't it fluctuate wildly? Could it be because gallup polls are accurate?



> Also, election predictions are an entirely different matter. There is far more information available by which to judge the outcome than simply the opinions of a small sample group. It's not the same thing.



So because you say "it's not the same thing" that means it's not the same thing? Ummm no, that's not how things work. It is the exact same thing. You take a tiny sample group and then extrapolate based on that group. They're always correct up to a one or two percent.



> Much of the logic used here basically equates to "one survey was right about something one time, thus all surveys must have merit" which isn't logical at all. A fact is proven true when there is empirical evidence to support it, and it _specifically_, not just when there is empirical evidence to support something else which was claimed to kinda sorta maybe possibly be discovered by the use of a slightly similar sounding method at one time or another.
> 
> At bare bones that's like saying "if dropping an apple reveals the workings of gravity, dropping an apple can probably also reveal the workings of fire". There is no logical mental connection between the method itself and the accuracy of the results, other than the unfounded faith that if the method worked to support one theory once, then this must necessarily mean that any theory which anyone attempts to support with it must also have merit.
> 
> That is simply not scientific thought. It's far, far closer to religious thought. Anyone claiming to be a scientist is actually a priest as far as the posters of the cafe are concerned. One figure of blind faith is replaced by another. These statisticians (claim to) do the thinking, so that none of you have to. I complain about this faithful nonsense a lot, but to be honest, it really makes some of the debates here hilarious to watch... "Atheism/science V religion" in particular. What a joke.



This is 100% scientific. Science relies on inductive reasoning. You observe something and then make a generalized rule out of it. That hypothesis is then tested by others.

A poll is basically inductive reasoning based on people and it works. If you have a mountain two millions of M&M's and you take 100 and count them, you can make a prediction how many red ones are in the mountain. If you take 200, the prediction will be more accurate, if you take 1000 it will be so accurate that the true number will deviate by less than one or two percent.

You can deny this simple mathematic fact all you want, that doesn't change reality.


----------



## Toby (May 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gMcZic1d4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (May 22, 2011)

Toby said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gMcZic1d4U[/YOUTUBE]



True to an extend, sometimes a significant extend but not always valid. Also we can observe increasing trends even in the cases where framing the question differently could produce different results.

So, do you believe that if they framed the question differently than "do you think that marriages between same sex couples should or should not be recognized by the law as valid with the same rights as traditional marriages" without changing the question or its message, that the result would significantly be different?

Can you try to justify that? I am just trying to understand why you feel this way on this matter.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 22, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> 1mmortal, you cannot possibly believe that the reason has anything to do with an inability to profit from it. Of course they could profit from it. Even you or I could profit from it.




They avoided healthcare reform for decades until they could profit from it.

Programs they support heavily like anti-terrorism programs(airport scanners), oil related shittori, and the Iran/Afghan war are typically those they profit from the most.  

They'll try to avoid legalizing gay marriage until they can figure out a way to make money passing it.  

Contrary to popular belief -- they don't work for 'free'.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 22, 2011)

Whether or not we do, it should still be legal. It's about civil rights.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 22, 2011)

Let the gays boys get married one last thing for them to cry about.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 22, 2011)

Let them colored jungle monkeys sit wherever they want on a bus, one less thing so them to cry about. 

See what I did?


----------



## Subarashii (May 22, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Let the gays boys get married one last thing for them to cry about.



Lolz @ sig 4 gay rights 



			
				1mmortal 1tachi said:
			
		

> But in the richest and most powerful country in the world today, these basic priveleges & rights are denied. Not because of religion, but because politicians haven't yet figured out a way to profit monetarily by passing gay marriage.



I think religion may have a liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittle effect on this.

Gay porn can be very profitable...I mean haven't like 1/2 the republican senators had gay affairs anyway?  Tape it, sell it, legalize gay marriage


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 22, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Let them colored jungle monkeys sit wherever they want on a bus, one less thing so them to cry about.
> 
> See what I did?



I find racist to be funny to much xboxlive.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 22, 2011)

Why you no speaka any engrish?


----------



## Aion Hysteria (May 22, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Let the gays boys get married one last thing for them to cry about.




All those hot boys in your sig.

anything you wanna come clean about. 
​


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 22, 2011)

DivineHalo said:


> All those hot boys in your sig.
> 
> anything you wanna come clean about.
> ​



Naw son no gay in me.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 22, 2011)

So who else wasn't surprised in the slightest to find out that Republicans and conservatives didn't change their minds at all?


----------



## Psycho (May 22, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Naw son no gay in me.



5 minutes with me and you'll be saying otherwise


----------



## Negative (May 22, 2011)

Honsetly, America Folks would have think that as soon this issue rise up, it wouldn't be a big deal, give them the rights to marry to those whom they love. Yet we got a bunch of nutjobs yet again tried to make a mintory less human.

So yeah, this is great news for everyone


----------



## Yakuza (May 22, 2011)

I'm religious but I will comment as if I wasn't.

Two penis don't go together, the same way two vaginas don't go together. They complete each other.

However if people want to be gay I have nothing against it. I disagree, but I respect it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 22, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> I'm religious but I will comment as if I wasn't.
> 
> Two penis don't go together, the same way two vaginas don't go together. They complete each other.



Well that was idiotic.


----------



## Thor (May 22, 2011)

Why would they want to pay more taxes?


----------



## αce (May 22, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> I'm religious but I will comment as if I wasn't.
> 
> Two penis don't go together, the same way two vaginas don't go together. They complete each other.
> 
> However if people want to be gay I have nothing against it. I disagree, but I respect it.



Seto took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Yakuza (May 22, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well that was idiotic.


How is it idiotic?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 22, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> How is it idiotic?



Marriage =/= Reproduction. 

Relationships are not all or just about reproducing.

 The only relevance your example would have is in regards to basic reproduction among animals (most of them...), which as I'm sure you know, we have found a way around and continue to do so. 

We don't all live to and form intimate relationships just to reproduce, if that is a reason at all for most. 

Even among animals, there are well-documented cases of homosexuality. The whole "it's unnatural" argument doesn't fly.


----------



## Yakuza (May 22, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Marriage =/= Reproduction.
> 
> Relationships are not all or just about reproducing.
> 
> ...


See, this is *your* opinion. I respect it.

But you got to respect others opinion. I don't agree with gay marriage. Marriage itself is the representation of a relationship which will eventually, and naturally, lead to reproduction. 

We found artificial ways to overcome the inexistent reproduction between same sex. We created it, it's not a natural occurrence.

It *is* unnatural. The argument does fly. You have a different opinion about it. Thats natural.


----------



## αce (May 22, 2011)

> But you got to respect others opinion. I don't agree with gay marriage. Marriage itself is the representation of a relationship which will eventually, and naturally, lead to reproduction.



So straight couples who have no intention of having children should not have the right to marry?
Or how about straight couples who do not possess the ability to have children? They can't get married either?

Stop making up definitions just to suit your position. If marriage occurs for the sole purpose of reproducing then there are millions of people who aren't gay who also lose that right.


----------



## αce (May 22, 2011)

> It is unnatural



And look up the definition of natural.
Anything that happens in nature is natural. There's no such thing as an unnatural human being.
Unless you want to adopt a position that claims gays are not a product of nature, then you can't even begin to back up this position.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 22, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> See, this is *your* opinion. I respect it.



Incorrect. It's a fact among humans and other animals. I'm not stating opinion here.



> But you got to respect others opinion.



No I don't. You have the right to your opinion, but I'm in no way obligated to respect it. I don't respect yours, btw.



> I don't agree with gay marriage. Marriage itself is the representation of a relationship which will eventually, and naturally, lead to reproduction.



Wrong. The elderly? Infertile people? People whose reproductive organs have faced trauma rendering them unable to function sexually? These couples will not reproduce, yet there is nothing prohibiting them from marrying for those reasons.



> We found artificial ways to overcome the inexistent reproduction between same sex. We created it, it's not a natural occurrence.



It renders your argument for marriage moot. Homosexual couples (at least lesbian couples) can still ultimately reproduce.



> It *is* unnatural. The argument does fly. You have a different opinion about it. Thats natural.



It occurs in NATURE, among wild animals. It's not an opinion.


----------



## Negative (May 22, 2011)

> But you got to respect others opinion. I don't agree with gay marriage. Marriage itself is the representation of a relationship which will eventually, and naturally, lead to reproduction.



Okay, let play with this.

Straight Couples whom have NO intention of having a child cannot get marry? What about those whom Unable to have Children?



> It *is* unnatural. The argument does fly. You have a different opinion about it. Thats natural.



No. Homosexuality is Nautral, with the well documated edivences that 1500 different specices have soild facts that homosexuality occurs. So like Seto said, that bullshit doesn't fly.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 22, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Seto took the words out of my mouth.



Seto Kaiba takes what he wants.


----------



## Subarashii (May 22, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Marriage =/= Reproduction.
> 
> Relationships are not all or just about reproducing.
> 
> ...



There's no reason for me to reply after this.  Argument settled 

Lord knows we already have too many on this earth any way!


----------



## Kensei (May 22, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> See, this is *your* opinion. I respect it.
> 
> But you got to respect others opinion. I don't agree with gay marriage. Marriage itself is the representation of a relationship which will eventually, and naturally, lead to reproduction.



So infertile people can't get married?


----------



## Thor (May 22, 2011)

Why would you want to pay more taxes?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 22, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Why would you want to pay more taxes?



All gay ppl are rich..............


----------



## Bioness (May 22, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> I'm religious but I will comment as if I wasn't.
> 
> Two penis don't go together, the same way two vaginas don't go together. They complete each other.
> 
> However if people want to be gay I have nothing against it. I disagree, but I respect it.



actually with them being the same gender they can understand each other better 

also we don't "want" to be gay

why do gay teens have the highest suicide rates, why are there thousands of young gays homeless because their ignorant parents abandoned them, why do we fight for equality if we can just change on a whim as you and so many other wonderful people believe.

Anyway I'm happy about the poll, however until the old and hateful generations die, and a select groups learn to not discriminate, it won't go far


----------



## CandleGuy (May 23, 2011)

When did the ritual of Marriage itself become something natural?

Let me say this if gays want to get married let them get married. 

Food for thought though: Why would anyone want any part of a ritual that at best fails 50% of the time in this country. I know some people wan to have this "symbolic" measure of equality. But I kind of feel like there's an opportunity being missed here to come up with a social structure better than the antiquated and flawed system of marriage. Gay people might have the chance to create something better, rather than settling for the bullshit everyone else has to deal with it.


----------



## Superstars (May 23, 2011)

And? Alot of Americans got STD's too..


----------



## Karsh (May 23, 2011)

Hopefully this means a step in the right direction.



CandleGuy said:


> When did the ritual of Marriage itself become something natural?
> 
> Let me say this if gays want to get married let them get married.
> 
> Food for thought though: Why would anyone want any part of a ritual that at best fails 50% of the time in this country. I know some people wan to have this "symbolic" measure of equality. But I kind of feel like there's an opportunity being missed here to come up with a social structure better than the antiquated and flawed system of marriage. Gay people might have the chance to create something better, rather than settling for the bullshit everyone else has to deal with it.



I see your point but there are more and more people whom do not believe in marriage and are simply living toghether doing all the things a married couple does.
So much so that there are forms to answer to that you have to answer yes or no to either marriage or living with a cohabitant.

I understand the reason they want the same rights because it is on principle, but more people nonetheless think marriage is a farce- I've met several straight couples and people whom believe this, including my brothers and many friends, so I wouldn't say the opportunity you speak of is off the table at all, but only becoming more popular.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Superstars said:


> And? Alot of Americans got STD's too..



Why yes they do. Once you take out Herpes from the STD list, you'd realize that not many Americans have STDs. And what does this have to do with anything? A lot of Americans have brown eyes.


----------



## Mael (May 23, 2011)

Superstars said:


> And? Alot of Americans got STD's too..



Well this was just fucking retarded.


----------



## abcd (May 23, 2011)

Superstars said:


> And? Alot of Americans got STD's too..



They are clearly not majority


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 23, 2011)

DivineHalo said:


> All those hot boys in your sig.
> 
> anything you wanna come clean about.
> ​


You jelly the HEAT is just too HOT for you?:ho Seewatididthar?



Psycho said:


> 5 minutes with me and you'll be saying otherwise


:ho



Superstars said:


> And? Alot of Americans got STD's too..


Superstars I have to ask I'm coming from the same postion here but what does this mean?

And great America is going to be and even bigger cess pool The end of the world is coming so soon...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 23, 2011)

Mael said:


> Well this was just fucking retarded.



Dude, he's just whoring for attention.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 23, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well that was idiotic.



How so? He point was completely logical.  The penis was meant for the vagina and vice versa. I don't see how its idiotic. Especially when he said he has nothing against gay people.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> How so? He point was completely logical.  The penis was meant for the vagina and vice versa. I don't see how its idiotic. Especially when he said he has nothing against gay people.



It was idiotic, and I've already explained why in enough detail; which I see you've overlooked. I guess I shouldn't be surprised though, from what I've seen of you...It really is irrelevant to the subject of marriage.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> How so? He point was completely logical.  The penis was meant for the vagina and vice versa. I don't see how its idiotic. Especially when he said he has nothing against gay people.



Clearly the Penis was meant for the ass. Why else would men have a prostate gland right there, waiting to be stimulated?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 23, 2011)

Sorry, I did overlook.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Marriage =/= Reproduction.
> 
> Relationships are not all or just about reproducing.
> 
> ...



Fair enough. Marriage means to spend your life with that ONE person. Although, that statement about homosexuality in animals and humans does not make it natural. In simple terms, if it was natural we would cease to exist because two penises or two vaginas cannot reproduce.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Sorry, I did overlook.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Marriage means to spend your life with that ONE person. Although, that statement about homosexuality in animals and humans does not make it natural. In simple terms, if it was natural we would cease to exist because two penises or two vaginas cannot reproduce.



Occurring in nature without interference does make it natural. I'd say don't be ignorant, but not much good that'll do.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 23, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Clearly the Penis was meant for the ass. Why else would men have a prostate gland right there, waiting to be stimulated?



Anal sex serves no purpose but for personal pleasure. Vaginal sex is used mainly for reproduction and pleasure is a bi-product of it.


----------



## badgirl69 (May 23, 2011)

are you there?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 23, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Occurring in nature without interference does make it natural. I'd say don't be ignorant, but not much good that'll do.



If you say so...

I love it that whenever someone is against gay sex that person is suddenly ignorant


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> If you say so...
> 
> I love it that whenever someone is against gay sex that person is suddenly ignorant



So true...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Fair enough. Marriage means to spend your life with that ONE person. Although, that statement about homosexuality in animals and humans does not make it natural. In simple terms, if it was natural we would cease to exist because two penises or two vaginas cannot reproduce.



Homosexuality serves a natural biological purpose.  We used to live in villages and tribes since its extremely difficult if not impossible for a single person to survive alone.

Having a homosexual in your family means one more person who can help raise and protect your offspring without adding offspring of their own to the population thus consuming resources.

It increases the odds of your dna surviving into the future and since you're related to that person some of their dna passes on as well.



Disciple Bellic said:


> If you say so...
> 
> I love it that whenever someone is against gay sex that person is suddenly ignorant



Can you explain how something occurring in nature is not natural?


----------



## αce (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> If you say so...
> 
> I love it that whenever someone is against gay sex that person is suddenly ignorant



Yes, you are ignorant.
Why?
Because there's no logical reason to be against it.
And reiterating the "its not natural" bullshit further proves your ignorance.

There's no such thing as an unnatural human being.
End of story.



This thread would be solved much easier if all the homophobic bigots just came out and admitted it instead of somehow trying to act like they make a lick of sense.


----------



## Bender (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> If you say so...
> 
> I love it that whenever someone is against gay sex that person is suddenly ignorant



Ya know it's cuz of moronic bullshit like this that mankind fails so hard.


----------



## lacey (May 23, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> The majority of people shouldn't have to be in favor of granting other people rights.
> 
> When the Supreme Court ruled in favor of interracial marriage, 80% of American voters opposed it.
> 
> We don't live in a direct Democracy, for damn good reason. The average citizen is too ignorant and bigoted to entrust with others' rights.



You have no idea how much I agree with this.

I'm not surprised that the Republicans views haven't changed on the subject, and it's a shame that something like this feels like it has to be "approved" by the public. It's ridiculous and downright pathetic.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I love it that whenever someone is against gay sex that person is suddenly ignorant



...



♠Ace♠ said:


> Yes, you are ignorant.
> Why?
> Because there's no logical reason to be against it.
> And reiterating the "its not natural" bullshit further proves your ignorance.
> ...





Bender said:


> Ya know it's cuz of moronic bullshit like this that mankind fails so hard.



Not only am I a moronic idiot I am also a homophobic bigot! All of this because I'm against gay sex? Wow...


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Not only am I a moronic idiot I am also a homophobic bigot! All of this because I'm against gay sex? Wow...



What's wrong with gay sex? What do you care what consenting adults do in the privacy of their bedrooms? What makes you think you're allowed to something to stop them?


----------



## Xyloxi (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Not only am I a moronic idiot I am also a homophobic bigot! All of this because I'm against gay sex? Wow...



You should try it some time, its pretty fun. Remember, use a condom and lube!


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> You should try it some time, its pretty fun. Remember, use a condom and lube!



Or, you both get STD tests and you won't need a condom


----------



## iander (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Not only am I a moronic idiot I am also a homophobic bigot! All of this because I'm against gay sex? Wow...



Well I'd say you are by definition a homophobe considering you discriminate against gay sex and your general aversion to homosexuality.


----------



## On and On (May 23, 2011)

Transitioning out of the stone age


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 23, 2011)

A lot of gay people I know don't like straight sex. . . the bigots 

If you try to it outlaw it, I might agree with you. Simply not liking something is not a bigot make.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> A lot of gay people I know don't like straight sex. . . the bigots
> 
> If you try to it outlaw it, I might agree with you. Simply not liking something is not a bigot make.



What does this even mean?


----------



## Jena (May 23, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Fair enough. Marriage means to spend your life with that ONE person. Although, that statement about homosexuality in animals and humans does not make it natural. In simple terms, if it was natural we would cease to exist because two penises or two vaginas cannot reproduce.



You do know that some animals also have m/m sex, right?

And I hate this stupid natural argument. Animals don't wear clothes either, so does that mean it's unnatural for us to wear clothes?


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> What does this even mean?



Simply not agreeing with something does not make you a bigot.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Simply not agreeing with something does not make you a bigot.



Okay, let's compare.
*I don't like Cherries, so I won't eat them.*
This is me disagreeing. 
*I don't like gay sex, so you can't have it. *
This is me being a bigot. I don't like this, so you can't do this either! That's forcing your opinion on other people without an consideration for their own opinion. That is a 

If you don't like it, don't do it.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

If someone dose not like the idea of gay sex you can't get mad. It has nothing to do with the topic of gay marriage.


----------



## TenshiNeko (May 23, 2011)

I don't think it makes any difference if a person approves of gay sex or not. It's whether or not they think other people should be allowed to make their own choices.


----------



## On and On (May 23, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Simply not agreeing with something does not make you a bigot.



The problem is there's nothing to disagree or agree with. Gay/bi/transwhatever people exist and you probably know one. So much for agreeing with anything.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

On and On said:


> The problem is there's nothing to disagree or agree with. Gay/bi/transwhatever people exist and you probably know one. So much for agreeing with anything.



*He dose not like gay sex* he said nothing about gay or bi people.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Okay, let's compare.
> *I don't like Cherries, so I won't eat them.*
> This is me disagreeing.
> *I don't like gay sex, so you can't have it. *
> ...



Did I ever say I wanted to outlaw it, no I didn't. I saw an earlier post saying not liking homosexuality makes you a bigot. I admit I haven't read the entire thread so I haven't read what the poster it targeted said. From what I read, it simply targeted someone who doesn't like gay sex. So yes, I don't like gay sex, thus I won't do it.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Did I ever say I wanted to outlaw it, no I didn't. I saw an earlier post saying not liking homosexuality makes you a bigot. I admit I haven't read the entire thread so I haven't read what the poster it targeted said. From what I read, it simply targeted someone who doesn't like gay sex. So yes, I don't like gay sex, thus I won't do it.





Crowned Clown said:


> If you try to it outlaw it, I might agree with you.


Couldn't tell if srs


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 23, 2011)

I was trying to say that if you try to outlaw it, then yes it is bigoted. Otherwise I don't consider it bigotry.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> I was trying to say that if you try to outlaw it, then yes it is bigoted. Otherwise I don't consider it bigotry.



OH!

Okay, I thought you meant that you wanted it outlawed.


----------



## Superstars (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Why yes they do. Once you take out Herpes from the STD list, you'd realize that not many Americans have STDs. And what does this have to do with anything? A lot of Americans have brown eyes.



It simply means the majority backing something means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Vynjira (May 23, 2011)

I love how members of hate groups, are the only people objecting to giving other people equal rights.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> What's wrong with gay sex? What do you care what consenting adults do in the privacy of their bedrooms? What makes you think you're allowed to something to stop them?



We not trying to stop anyone all we are saying is we think its wrong and we are against it. I'm not going to go into a Homo's room and slap his cock away right before its about to go in. I'm just saying Is we are agaisnt it. 

Oh but I forgot I'm dead to you Toroxus


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Oh but I forgot I'm dead to you Toroxus



I was told you were just trolling for a good laugh.  Otherwise you'd get the rep hammer of justice.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (May 23, 2011)

That's great! Finally relinquishes the dominence in homophobes


----------



## Level7N00b (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *He dose not like gay sex* he said nothing about gay or bi people.



Coming from the guy who would rather kill his son, than have hm be gay,


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Coming from the guy who would rather kill his son, than have hm be gay,



I love you :ho


----------



## Level7N00b (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I love you :ho



Feels good, don't it?


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I was told you were just trolling for a good laugh.  Otherwise you'd get the rep hammer of justice.



Oh boy online rep Does you penis feel bigger when you neg me?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Oh boy online rep Does you penis feel bigger when you neg me?



It ok I will rep you.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Coming from the guy who would rather kill his son, than have hm be gay,



LOL yup wut you going to do about it.


----------



## Vynjira (May 23, 2011)

"Jesus teaches us to love the sinner and hate the sin."
"God teaches us you can torture and kill people you love."
No wonder they don't see their discrimination as contradictory, to their claims that they don't hate homosexuals.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Feels good, don't it?



 Let's go create an apocalypse together :ho



narutoXhinata=love said:


> Oh boy online rep Does you penis feel bigger when you neg me?



Penis? One of my friends said that if I wanted to grow a long furry tail, I have to stand up for what I believe in.  Master burned him alive


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Let's go create an apocalypse together :ho
> 
> 
> 
> Penis? One of my friends said that if I wanted to grow a long furry tail, I have to stand up for what I believe in.  Master burned him alive



Yo Toroxus you a female or male.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Yo Toroxus you a female or male.





			
				Toroxus to Level7N00b said:
			
		

> Let's go create an apocalypse together :ho



 **


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Yo Toroxus you a female or male.



If she was a she, she still has a big floppy penis in between her legs.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 23, 2011)

Vynjira- "Mine does, oh wait..." You jelly Viagina? Oh I mean Vynjira!


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> If she was a she, she still has a big floppy penis in between her legs.



This is news to me.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> This is news to me.



I know its a front page headliner!


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> This is news to me.



Must be a gay guy or a female with lots of gay friends.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 23, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> If she was a she, she still has a big floppy penis in between her legs.





narutoXhinata=love said:


> Vynjira- "Mine does, oh wait..." You jelly Viagina? Oh I mean Vynjira!





So is there any real discussion going on here or is it just petty insult time?


----------



## kazuri (May 23, 2011)

Gay interactions: Happens in countless species throughout nature
Gay interactions: considered unnatural

Heterosexual Marriage: Happens in one known species throughout nature
Heterosexual Marriage: considered natural

Not only is it scary people cannot understand how illogical that is..

It is FRIGHTENING people think the "naturalness" of something has any bearing on the reasoning if it should or should not be allowed to happen.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Gay interactions: Happens in countless species throughout nature
> Gay interactions: considered unnatural
> 
> Heterosexual Marriage: Happens in one known species throughout nature
> Heterosexual Marriage: considered natural.



 Never thought about it that way  But it's true.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Never thought about it that way  But it's true.



Can you tell me if your a guy or a girl. If your a guy do you find my sig sexy.


----------



## ThePie (May 23, 2011)

"Love the sinner, hate the sin"


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Can you tell me if your a guy or a girl. If your a guy do you find my sig sexy.


 
If I was a hetero male   : No
  If I was a homo male    : No
If I was a hetero female: No
If I was a homo female : No
If I was a hetero catboy: No
If I was a homo catboy : 
If I was a hetero catgirl: 
If I was a homo catgirl : No



ThePie said:


> "Love the sinner, hate the sin"


“Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I did not come to bring peace, but a sword." -From the same dude you're quoting.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Can you tell me if your a guy or a girl. If your a guy do you find my sig sexy.





Seriously how is Toroxus' gender or sexual preferences relevant to this discussion?



ThePie said:


> "Love the sinner, hate the sin"



I never quite understood this, how can you love someone if you hate their actions?


----------



## Level7N00b (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Let's go create an apocalypse together :ho
> 
> 
> 
> Penis? One of my friends said that if I wanted to grow a long furry tail, I have to stand up for what I believe in.  Master burned him alive



We may be too late. The stupidity clouding up the Cafe may already be doing it. But who says you can't fuck up what's already been fucked up?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> If I was a hetero male   : No
> If I was a homo male    : No
> If I was a hetero female: No
> If I was a homo female : No
> ...



I take it you like white girls or other? I could be wrong..................


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Random Nobody said:


> Seriously how is Toroxus' gender or sexual preferences relevant to this discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> I never quite understood this, how can you love someone if you hate their actions?



You mad????????????


----------



## Level7N00b (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> I take it you like white girls or other? I could be wrong..................



Mmmmm, white girls! :ho


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Mmmmm, white girls! :ho



Yes mmmmmmmmmmmm white girls.........


----------



## Random Nobody (May 23, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> We may be too late. The stupidity clouding up the Cafe may already be doing it. But who says you can't fuck up what's already been fucked up?



True.  Life has shown us time and time again that no matter how much we fuck up we can still fuck up *more*.



Lebron Flocka James said:


> You mad????????????



Furious.  Clearly the act of posting an image and asking you why your asking pointless questions we me venting a small portion of my endless hatred.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> We may be too late. The stupidity clouding up the Cafe may already be doing it. But who says you can't fuck up what's already been fucked up?



I think it's all the religion threads. I'm so tired of quoting the bible. I just want to lay down and nuzzle up against someone warm who would pet my tail. 



Lebron Flocka James said:


> I take it you like white girls or other? I could be wrong..................



 I already supplied plenty of information on my gender and sexuality in on this very page. Which are both completely, irrelevant. I wonder what happened to that Bellic guy.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Random Nobody said:


> True.  Life has shown us time and time again that no matter how much we fuck up we can still fuck up *more*.
> 
> 
> 
> Furious.  Clearly the act of posting an image and asking you why your asking pointless questions we me venting a small portion of my endless hatred.



Why you still posting he answerd it so why you mad agine.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I think it's all the religion threads. I'm so tired of quoting the bible. I just want to lay down and nuzzle up against someone warm who would pet my tail.
> 
> 
> 
> I already supplied plenty of information on my gender and sexuality in on this very page. Which are both completely, irrelevant. I wonder what happened to that Bellic guy.



Bellic my heat brother why do you ask of him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 23, 2011)

I see someone trying to overcompensate the assertion of their heterosexuality.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Why you still posting he answerd it so why you mad agine.



Because I was replying to Level7Noob and making a sarcastic comment about you thinking I was angry.

Also please stop double posting.  There's an edit button for a reason.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Random Nobody said:


> Because I was replying to Level7Noob and making a sarcastic comment about you thinking I was angry.
> 
> Also please stop double posting.  There's an edit button for a reason.



Dame you told me.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I see someone trying to overcompensate the assertion of their heterosexuality.


----------



## Vynjira (May 23, 2011)

Random Nobody said:


> So is there any real discussion going on here or is it just petty insult time?


Well, they didn't have any valid arguments to begin with... so I'm surprised it took this long.





ThePie said:


> "Love the sinner, hate the sin"


Beat you to it!

"Jesus teaches us to love the sinner and hate the sin."
"God teaches us you can torture and kill people you love."
No wonder they don't see their discrimination as contradictory, to their claims that they don't hate homosexuals.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 23, 2011)

Someone doesn't have spell check on their computer, and it isn't me, Seto Kaiba, Vynjira, Toroxus, or Random Nobody.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> Well, they didn't have any valid arguments to begin with... so I'm surprised it took this long.Beat you to it!
> 
> "Jesus teaches us to love the sinner and hate the sin."
> "God teaches us you can torture and kill people you love."
> No wonder they don't see their discrimination as contradictory, to their claims that they don't hate homosexuals.



You a guy or female.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Someone doesn't have spell check on their computer, and it isn't me, Seto Kaiba, Vynjira, Toroxus, or Random Nobody.



Boyyyyyyyyyyyy real people dont use spell check fucking machines taking over.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 23, 2011)

And this is why humans are inferior to robots.


----------



## CandleGuy (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> “Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I did not come to bring peace, but a sword." -From the same dude you're quoting.



 I realize I am ignoring the context of your conversation. But I just want to say whether you are a believer or not this quote (the rest of the quote anyway its like a paragraph long not a single sentence) is not an avocation of violence. Well it is if you ignore the context of what is being said before and after that line. 

Wait I should say IMO before a fundie jumps down my throat. 

The entire quote is a metaphor for people being dividing into those who accept and those who reject Jesus' teaching. Jesus is saying he's not going to bring world peace like some people expected. Which obviously he did not. 

However he was there to teach people a path to salvation (heaven and whatnot) And thus like a sword it would not be bringing peace but actually infighting since some people would believe in him and some people would not and thus there will be conflict. Jesus or some guy from the Middle East is basically saying his teaching will cut through families/communities like a sword on a ideological level.  

Which is still happening to this day 

But of course the Bible like all books is open to interpretation for better or worse.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Boyyyyyyyyyyyy real people dont use spell check fucking machines taking over.


----------



## Vynjira (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> You a guy or female.


♀ Although one questions why you want to know...


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> I realize I am ignoring the context of your conversation. But I just want to say whether you are a believer or not this quote (the rest of the quote anyway its like a paragraph long not a single sentence) is not an avocation of violence. Well it is if you ignore the context of what is being said before and after that line.
> 
> Wait I should say IMO before a fundie jumps down my throat.
> 
> ...



That's cool and I respect your interpretation of a storybook. But I'm primarily attacking those who strictly advocate that the Bible is a literal story and it's rules, regulations, and requirements are to be taken literally word-for-word.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> ♀ Although one questions why you want to know...



Just want to know the demographic of this thread hope I spelled that right.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Just want to know the demographic of this thread hope I spelled that right.



There's 6 people who frequent threads like this:
The Bard
The Cat
The Bear
The Fire-Crotch
The Luster
The Orchestrator

So you really only need to know five others.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

If they could post there gender that would be super.


----------



## Vynjira (May 23, 2011)

235 Straight men, 240 Straight women, 10 Homosexuals and a handful of Christians.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Read and quoted the passage from  I don't see how I took it out of context. I pretty much just quoted it without giving it interpretation. But I stand by my interpretation that Jesus was kinda like, "Yo bitches, don't worry about fighting humans. Worry about God who can kick your fucking ass. You better be my friend or I'll tell on you to Daddy. I'm not here for peace, but to fight. To destroy families to see who will follow me and who won't. Because if you can't leave your family for me, then you don't deserve me."


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Read and quoted the passage from  I don't see how I took it out of context. I pretty much just quoted it without giving it interpretation. But I stand by my interpretation that Jesus was kinda like, "Yo bitches, don't worry about fighting humans. Worry about God who can kick your fucking ass. You better be my friend or I'll tell on you to Daddy. I'm not here for peace, but to fight. To destroy families to see who will follow me and who won't. Because if you can't leave your family for me, then you don't deserve me."



When did this turn into bashing god.


----------



## CandleGuy (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> That's cool and I respect your interpretation of a storybook. But I'm primarily attacking those who strictly advocate that the Bible is a literal story and it's rules, regulations, and requirements are to be taken literally word-for-word.



I'm not preaching to ya just so you know. You're right and it just so happens to be most Christians aren't really Christians in any shape or form. That being said I would essentially agree with your side of the discussion. On the gay rights issue anyway my conclusion on the validity of the "storybook" wavers depending on many factors in my life.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> 235 Straight men, 240 Straight women, 10 Homosexuals and a handful of Christians.



You sure about that?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> I'm not preaching to ya just so you know. You're right and it just so happens to be most Christians aren't really Christians in any shape or form. That being said I would essentially agree with your side of the discussion. On the gay rights issue anyway my conclusion on the validity of the "storybook" wavers depending on many factors in my life.



A son you been on this other forum called Allhiphop.com?


----------



## Jena (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> If they could post there gender that would be super.



What does it matter? How does that make any difference?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> What does it matter? How does that make any difference?



What do you need in an experiment : 

1.Define the question 
2.Gather information and resources (observe) 
3.Form hypothesis 
4.Perform experiment and collect data 
5.Analyze data 
6.Interpret data and draw conclusions that serve as a starting point for new hypothesis 
7.Publish results 
8.Retest (frequently done by other scientists)


----------



## Random Nobody (May 23, 2011)

So your conducting an experiment?

I'm gonna take a wild guess based on your earlier posts and says it's about which demographics support gay marriage isn't it?


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> What do you need in an experiment :
> 
> 1.Define the question
> 2.Gather information and resources (observe)
> ...



Go ahead, fill this out. I always love watching non-science people try to use the scientific method.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Random Nobody said:


> So your conducting an experiment?



Yes would I do want to give all my info away.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Go ahead, fill this out. I always love watching non-science people try to use the scientific method.



How do you know im not a scientific person.


----------



## CandleGuy (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Read and quoted the passage from  I don't see how I took it out of context. I pretty much just quoted it without giving it interpretation. But I stand by my interpretation that Jesus was kinda like, "Yo bitches, don't worry about fighting humans. Worry about God who can kick your fucking ass. You better be my friend or I'll tell on you to Daddy. I'm not here for peace, but to fight. To destroy families to see who will follow me and who won't. Because if you can't leave your family for me, then you don't deserve me."



Now he *is* saying love me and all that. 

However he's not saying people should actually physical fight, its an announcement that there will be division because if you love me above all else, other people even your family may not so there will be conflict. 

Edit: You can see in the rest of the page on the website. Jesus goes on to basically talk about how much shit you will take for following me. that's the context. Your life will be filled with conflict on this path. 

Now the passage you quote is said in Matthew and there are different translation of the parallel quote it Luke. Which might be clearer


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Do you suppose that I came to grant peace on earth? I tell you, no, but rather division; for from now on five members in one household will be divided, three against two and two against three. They will be divided, father against son and son against father, mother against daughter and daughter against mother, mother-in-law against daughter-in-law and daughter-in-law against mother-in-law.





*Spoiler*: __ 



"I am come to send fire on Earth; and what will I, if it be already kindled? But I have a baptism to be baptized with; and how am I straitened till it be accomplished! Suppose ye that I am come to give peace on earth? I tell you, Nay; but rather division: For from henceforth there shall be five in one house divided, three against two, and two against three. The father shall be divided against the son, and the son against the father; the mother against the daughter, and the daughter against the mother; the mother in law against her daughter in law, and the daughter in law against her mother in law."




Still even if you dismiss the metaphorical context of it. People (fundies) should understand you cant take a literal stance on something that can easily be lost in translation over thousands of years.



Lebron Flocka James said:


> A son you been on this other forum called Allhiphop.com?



Definitely, not a prolific poster there though. If you're talking about the avi and sig I stole it from the guy you're thinking of


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2011)

Even if the religious definition of marriage would not support gays being married, there is still a legal definition of marriage. The church doesn't have to support it, cause Homosexuals can just get married outside of a church.

This dogma of who has the right is just appalling in an age when separate of church and state is paramount


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> How do you know im not a scientific person.


Surprise me then: Briefly explain your scientific procedure to test your hypothesis.



CandleGuy said:


> People (fundies) should understand you cant take a literal stance on something that can easily be lost in translation over thousands of years.



This.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Surprise me then: Briefly explain your scientific procedure to test your hypothesis.
> 
> Well my good man or should I say women whatever you are I taking the number on people in this thread that are pro gay marriage munis the people who and nay gay marriage. Next with the answer I get from this I will take in affect the number on gay people that are that posted for gay marriage to find the real answer. Plus there are the genders Of the nay and pro for gay marriage to be put in affect.
> 
> This.



Well my good man or should I say women whatever you are I taking the number on people in this thread that are pro gay marriage munis the people who and nay gay marriage. Next with the answer I get from this I will take in affect the number on gay people that are that posted for gay marriage to find the real answer. Plus there are the genders Of the nay and pro for gay marriage to be put in affect.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> trolled   .



You think so.


----------



## Negative (May 23, 2011)

You know, I always wonder why some people in America has a habit of not accepting the rights of others. Blacks, Women, Muslims and now Gays (Am I missing something?), you think they would learn by now that they are humans just like everyone else Zaru?

I wonder who is the next target after America grows up and legalized Gay Marriage?


----------



## Jena (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Well my good man or should I say women whatever you are I taking the number on people in this thread that are pro gay marriage munis the people who and nay gay marriage. Next with the answer I get from this I will take in affect the number on gay people that are that posted for gay marriage to find the real answer. Plus there are the genders Of the nay and pro for gay marriage to be put in affect.



What.
None of that made sense.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> What.
> None of that made sense.



It was on the fly.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

ShinemanTheFallen said:


> You know, I always wonder why some people in America has a habit of not accepting the rights of others. Blacks, Women, Muslims and now Gays (Am I missing something?), you think they would learn by now that they are humans just like everyone else Zaru?
> 
> I wonder who is the next target after America grows up and legalized Gay Marriage?



I say we go after fat people..............


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Well my good man or should I say women whatever you are I taking the number on people in this thread that are pro gay marriage munis the people who and nay gay marriage. Next with the answer I get from this I will take in affect the number on gay people that are that posted for gay marriage to find the real answer. Plus there are the genders Of the nay and pro for gay marriage to be put in affect.



This is what happens when you don't graduate high school.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 23, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is what happens when you don't graduate high school.



You like I said it was on the fly. And what is this high school you talk of derp derp derpderderp..................


----------



## saprobe (May 23, 2011)

Well, there ain't no party like a gay marriage party 'cuz a gay marriage party don't stop.


----------



## Toroxus (May 23, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Well my good man or should I say women whatever you are I taking the number on people in this thread that are pro gay marriage munis the people who and nay gay marriage. Next with the answer I get from this I will take in affect the number on gay people that are that posted for gay marriage to find the real answer. Plus there are the genders Of the nay and pro for gay marriage to be put in affect.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 23, 2011)

The only thing I want is equality, get rid of the benefits we have for married couples and spread the goods to the singles.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> What do you need in an experiment :
> 
> 1.Define the question - *Is homosexualty wrong?*
> 2.Gather information and resources (observe) Sources- *The Bible/ the fact a penis only works for the vag.*
> ...





Toroxus said:


> Go ahead, fill this out. I always love watching non-science people try to use the scientific method.



See even non-science people can do an experiment you don't need to have a BS in Biology.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 24, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is what happens when you don't graduate high school.



I think what you mean to say it's what happens when your just a bias prick who doesn't accept people who are different.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> I think what you mean to say it's what happens when your just a bias prick who doesn't accept people who are different.



I been said that im cool with gay people....................................................


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> See even non-science people can do an experiment you don't need to have a BS in Biology.


Pretend to do experiments.. since you still managed several flaws....


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> Pretend to do experiments.. since you still managed several flaws....



You saying you have to be good at experiments to understand gay marriage?


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> You saying you have to be good at experiments to understand gay marriage?


No I'm saying "*even non-science people can do an experiment*" is bullshit.


----------



## Level7N00b (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> I been said that im cool with gay people....................................................



Just as long as they stay away from your son, right?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Just as long as they stay away from your son, right?



Yes till he is 17 or so.


----------



## CandleGuy (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Yes till he is 17 or so.



You're probably trolling these people. But I just got to check for sure, because you never know with the internet. 

Do you really think that just even coming into contact with gay will make your son gay?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> You're probably trolling these people. But I just got to check for sure, because you never know with the internet.
> 
> Do you really think that just even coming into contact with gay will make your son gay?



No but I don't want them to try anthing funny with my son like rape.


----------



## E (May 24, 2011)

as long as theyre called just "buttbuddies" and not full blown married


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> No but I don't want them to try anthing funny with my son like rape.



You realize that pedophiles are mostly heterosexual in their daily lives, right? If you want to prevent your son from getting raped, try avoiding churches instead.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> You realize that pedophiles are mostly heterosexual in their daily lives, right? If you want to prevent your son from getting raped, try avoiding churches instead.



Young blood they gay on the inside.


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> No but I don't want them to try anthing funny with my son like rape.



Yeah, better tell him to not hang around women, they rape too. 



Saufsoldat said:


> You realize that pedophiles are mostly heterosexual in their daily lives, right? If you want to prevent your son from getting raped, try avoiding churches instead.



I love you. pek



Lebron Flocka James said:


> Young blood they gay on the inside.



What does this even mean?


----------



## blackbird (May 24, 2011)

Wow, Land of the Free grows up. 

Suck it, Stephenie Meyer.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Yeah, better tell him to not hang around women, they rape too.
> 
> If they don't stick nothing up his but im cool with it.
> 
> ...



If you a man and you rape a boy your gay. And if your rape boys and girls your Bi.


----------



## Bioness (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> No but I don't want them to try anthing funny with my son like rape.



beggin' for a neggin'


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> If you a man and you rape a boy your gay. And if your rape boys and girls your Bi.



Pedophiles are attracted to prepubescent children, that means children who do not yet have secondary sexual characteristics. They do not view their victims as male or female, just as children. If there were altar girls in the catholic church, you could bet your ass that they'd be raped just as much as the boys.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> beggin' for a neggin'



Do it what would that prove that you can't talk things out.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Pedophiles are attracted to prepubescent children, that means children who do not yet have secondary sexual characteristics. They do not view their victims as male or female, just as children. If there were altar girls in the catholic church, you could bet your ass that they'd be raped just as much as the boys.



Then there Bi which is the same gay in a way.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 24, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Pedophiles are attracted to prepubescent children, that means children who do not yet have secondary sexual characteristics. They do not view their victims as male or female, just as children. If there were altar girls in the catholic church, you could bet your ass that they'd be raped just as much as the boys.



I think he knows exactly what he's claiming and how stupid it is, but he's trying to get a rise out of someone. I don't think rational discussion was ever his intention. The same for the likes of Superstars too.


----------



## Bioness (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Then there Bi which is the same gay in a way.



Sexuality is complex, in all honesty there is no such thing as Heterosexual and Homosexual, as nearly all people if you look through their lives are Bisexual, hell I've had dreams having sex with women, it crosses my mind, would I do it? probably not, but it is not out of the realm of possibility.

Should gay marriage fully be legal it will allow gay couples to be more consistent and drastically reduce break up rates, which for same sex couples is high compared to different sex couples.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Sexuality is complex, in all honesty there is no such thing as Heterosexual and Homosexual, as nearly all people if you look through their lives are Bisexual, hell I've had dreams having sex with women, it crosses my mind, would I do it? probably not, but it is not out of the realm of possibility.
> 
> Should gay marriage fully be legal it will allow gay couples to be more consistent and drastically reduce break up rates, which for same sex couples is high compared to different sex couples.



I think it would hurt use down then rode like in 1000 year.


----------



## Bioness (May 24, 2011)

What the hell are you talking about, Homosexuality has been in human history for thousands of years, in Egypt it was worshiped as the superior sexuality 3000 years ago, and in Ancient Greece many soldier would participate in homosexual acts on long trips from home and when at home some would still have a male partner, Alexander the Great had a few (I know he wasn't ancient Greece). In Chinese culture for a time centuries ago it was welcomed with open arms.

only 3-13% of the population is homosexual, that won't do anything bad to the population if that's what you're thinking, and it doesn't "spread" as you and so many other "like minded" groups believe.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> What the hell are you talking about, Homosexuality has been in human history for thousands of years, in Egypt it was worshiped as the superior sexuality 3000 years ago, and in Ancient Greece many soldier would participate in homosexual acts on long trips from home and when at home some would still have a male partner, Alexander the Great had a few (I know he wasn't ancient Greece). In Chinese culture for a time centuries ago it was welcomed with open arms.



It might become the norm then most people would be gay aka no more babys.


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> It might become the norm then most people would be gay aka no more babys.



You can't change your sexuality. Would you become gay if it was the norm? How come gays can't become straight even though it's the norm?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> You can't change your sexuality. Would you become gay if it was the norm? How come gays can't become straight even though it's the norm?



I said 1000 years down the line where is you see as a kid guys kissing guy you think it cool and same go for girls.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> It might become the norm then most people would be gay aka no more babys.



If everyone was gay, the human race could easily survive. Gay people aren't infertile you know and things like IVF exist.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> I said 1000 years down the line where is you see as a kid guys kissing guy you think it cool and same go for girls.



Going by that logic homesexuals would not have existed if it was a learned behaviour as 50 years ago the norm was heterosexuality in almost all forms of life and media, thus kids would not have had the chance to become anything other than heterosexuals.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

-= Ziggy Stardust =- said:


> Going by that logic homesexuals would not have existed if it was a learned behaviour as 50 years ago the norm was heterosexuality in almost all forms of life and media, thus kids would not have had the chance to become anything other than heterosexuals.




You are not born gay that a lie.


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> You are not born gay that a lie.


No, that is a lie.

People ARE born gay.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> No, that is a lie.
> 
> People ARE born gay.



LOL, that was just some bullshit the doctors tell the gay kids to make them feel good.


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> LOL, that was just some bullshit the doctors tell the gay kids to make them feel good.


Unfortunately your position being demonstrably false, because Gay people don't chose to be Gay. Nor can they be convinced not to be Gay. Not to mention the entirety of the scientific community disagrees with you.


----------



## CandleGuy (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> LOL, that was just some bullshit the doctors tell the gay kids to make them feel good.



Tell that to Bishop Eddie Long


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> Tell that to Bishop Eddie Long



He gay then try to teach people about god. Faillllllllllllll


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> Unfortunately your position being demonstrably false, because Gay people don't chose to be Gay. Nor can they be convinced not to be Gay. Not to mention the entirety of the scientific community disagrees with you.



So your saying that they were gay cave men.


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> So your saying that they were gay cave men.


Actually.. there were...


----------



## CandleGuy (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> He gay then try to teach people about god. Faillllllllllllll



If he taught anything he was preaching against gays. This is a fact, he was right wing, religious Evangelical and he preached against gays.

I'm pretty sure in the environment he was in, with the money he was bringing in, with the fervor he preached, if he could have chosen to not be sexually attracted to men. He would have done it. 



Lebron Flocka James said:


> So your saying that they were gay cave men.



Look at it this way The Bible wouldn't have that one statement saying man shouldn't lie with men if it hadn't been around for a long time.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> Actually.. there were...



Wow go listen to lady gaga born this way.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 24, 2011)

CandleGuy said:


> If he taught anything he was preaching against gays. This is a fact, he was right wing, religious Evangelical and he preached against gays.
> 
> I'm pretty sure in the environment he was in, with the money he was bringing in, with the fervor he preached, if he could have chosen to not be sexually attracted to men. He would have done it.
> 
> ...



This is like seeing 3 pages with everyone responding to a single troll. He's trolling. I doubt this is genuine ignorance on his part...


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is like seeing 3 pages with everyone responding to a single troll. He's trolling. I doubt this is genuine ignorance on his part...



Call me a troll becuz you can't beat me..........................


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Call me a troll becuz you can't beat me..........................


No, because we don't believe you could possibly be that stupid.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> No, because we don't believe you could possibly be that stupid.



No one is born gay.......................................


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> No one is born gay.......................................



Care to back that up  ?


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> No one is born gay.......................................



So where do all the animals that engage in homosexual behavior learn it? Did they also watch two guys make out when they were young?


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> No one is born gay.......................................


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Care to back that up  ?



Care to back your statement up.


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> No one is born gay.......................................



Then care to explain how homosexuality occurs in non-social species?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Then care to explain how homosexuality occurs in non-social species?



Ace my good friend god made them that way but for man he made they to make kid.


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Ace my good friend god made them that way but for man he made they to make kid.



He gave other animals females and males as well.
Yet some animals, which are independent from birth, happen to be gay without any prior interactions.

That doesn't seem intentional.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> He gave other animals females and males as well.
> Yet some animals, which are independent from birth, happen to be gay without any prior interactions.
> 
> That doesn't seem intentional.



Look son nothing you same will change my mind people are not born gay.


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> No one is born gay.......................................


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 24, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> I think what you mean to say it's what happens when your just a bias prick who doesn't accept people who are different.



I think your the bias prick. We are just saying we don't like Homosexuality so thats bias? I thought that was a different opinon?




Vynjira said:


> Pretend to do experiments.. since you still managed several flaws....
> 
> No I'm saying "*even non-science people can do an experiment*" is bullshit.



Bow down to the almighty vynjira! She knows all! Yeah I'm pretty sure anyone can use the scientfic method to help them figure something out.



Bioness said:


> beggin' for a neggin'



Then just do it dude, Oh online rep I'm so butthurt over it! Like I said before, does your penis feeler bigger when you neg me? It just shows that your getting angry over the topic and you need to "get back" at that person.
Honsetly its one of the most imature things on NF.



Saufsoldat said:


> Pedophiles are attracted to prepubescent children, that means children who do not yet have secondary sexual characteristics. They do not view their victims as male or female, just as children. If there were altar girls in the catholic church, you could bet your ass that they'd be raped just as much as the boys.



Doesn't view there victims as male or female!?!? So they are gay if they only rape little boys! Your whole statement is what Vrijaira would call an "ad homein"



Vynjira said:


> No, that is a lie.
> 
> People ARE born gay.



WRONG again! 
This isn't a Relgion website so you can't say anything about that its connected to a scientific thing that you guys are always moaning about.


And here is another about how homosexuality in animals is not part of nature!


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Doesn't view there victims as male or female!?!? So they are gay if they only rape little boys! Your whole statement is what Vrijaira would call an "ad homein"



No it's not.
Stick to your conspiracy theories.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 24, 2011)

> Bow down to the almighty vynjira! She knows all! Yeah I'm pretty sure anyone can use the scientfic method to help them figure something out



No, because if you do it wrongly you'll get wrong results.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Doesn't view there victims as male or female!?!? So they are gay if they only rape little boys!



Um no, because they're not attracted to men. They're attracted to children. Most forms of paraphilia have little to do with homo- or heterosexuality.



> Your whole statement is what Vrijaira would call an "ad homein"



An ad hominem? That's something completely different, look the world up before throwing it around.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 24, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> No it's not.
> Stick to your conspiracy theories.



Please back up your stuff before coming in here and just saying stuff out your ass.


----------



## kazuri (May 24, 2011)

> And here is another about how homosexuality in animals is not part of nature!



Whether or not something is natural has NOTHING to do with whether or not it should be "allowed."

If something hurts people who do not want to be hurt, is what is used by people with any intellect, to decide if something should or should not be done.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Look they neg when they can't win hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha................

But do they know 10 people will rep me today.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Um no, because they're not attracted to men. They're attracted to children. *Most* forms of paraphilia have little to do with homo- or heterosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> An ad hominem? That's something completely different, look the world up before throwing it around.



You said the word most meaning that not all the way true he wins.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 24, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Um no, because they're not attracted to men. They're attracted to children. Most forms of paraphilia have little to do with homo- or heterosexuality.



I doesn't matter the world would view them as gay. Nothing they would say would help them.





> An ad hominem? That's something completely different, look the world up before throwing it around.



Its a logical fallacy bud I know what it is


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 24, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Whether or not something is natural has NOTHING to do with whether or not it should be "allowed."
> 
> If something hurts people who do not want to be hurt, is what is used by people with any intellect, to decide if something should or should not be done.



No dude they kept aguring about how it happens in nature so how come it can't happen in humans.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> I doesn't matter the world would view them as gay. Nothing they would say would help them.



What kind of argument is that? Since you like fallacies, I'll teach you a new one: Argumentum ad populum. Just because many people believe something doesn't make it true.



> Its a logical fallacy bud I know what it is



Then why use it in a context in which it doesn't apply?


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

How are people born gay? Because the more male children a mother has, the more likely the next males are to be gay. Gay children are significantly more likely to:
1. Have Counter-clockwise growing hair
2. Be left-handed.
3. Have abnormal finger-length ratios.

How can someone choose which way their hair grows? Or how long their fingers are?


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Its a logical fallacy bud I know what it is



Obviously you don't .


----------



## kazuri (May 24, 2011)

> No dude they kept aguring about how it happens in nature so how come it can't happen in humans.


and the reason they were arguing that was to try to help you understand that its not a choice(which also has nothing to do with whether or not it should be allowed). Unless you think animals are sitting out there thinking "I think I'm gunna be gay today."


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

The websites you provided are so horribly incorrect that it's hard to fathom anyone is stupid enough to buy into what they are saying.
Take a gr.11 biology course before you even attempt to argue that homosexuality does not occur in nature.


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

And I have one more gripe with this argument.
Even if gays chose to be gay, what gives us the right to deem them unworthy of marriage even if you disagree with their choice?
Even if it was a choice, and it's not, then they should still have the right to get married.

I failed to read the part of the constitution which stated that we can strip rights away from people who make unpopular choices.


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

NARTH is not a legitimate source to cite on homosexuality. Their name is "National Association for Research & Therapy of Homosexuality." Obviously they don't get money if it's not a problem. 
For accurate information on homosexuality, cite information from a national or international medical association. Like AMedA, APedA, APsyA, BMedA, etc.


----------



## Bioness (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> I think your the bias prick. We are just saying we don't like Homosexuality so thats bias? I thought that was a different opinon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> How are people born gay? Because the more male children a mother has, the more likely the next males are to be gay. Gay children are significantly more likely to:
> 1. Have Counter-clockwise growing hair
> 2. *Be left-handed*.
> 3. Have abnormal finger-length ratios.
> ...




Presidents George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama; Prince Charles and Prince William of England; musicians Jimi Hendrix, Kurt Cobain and Paul McCartney; scientists Isaac Newton, Marie Curie and Benjamin Franklin; artists Michelangelo and Leonardo Da Vinci............................ all these people are left handed and none of them are gay.


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Presidents George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama; Prince Charles and Prince William of England; musicians Jimi Hendrix, Kurt Cobain and Paul McCartney; scientists Isaac Newton, Marie Curie and Benjamin Franklin; artists Michelangelo and Leonardo Da Vinci............................ all these people are left handed and none of them are gay.



You're point? ~70% of gay people are left-handed. Just because they are exceptions to a confirmation generalization doesn't mean that generalization is wrong. Did I say that all left-handed people are gay? No. I said that most gays are left-handed.


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Presidents George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama; Prince Charles and Prince William of England; musicians Jimi Hendrix, Kurt Cobain and Paul McCartney; scientists Isaac Newton, Marie Curie and Benjamin Franklin; artists Michelangelo and Leonardo Da Vinci............................ all these people are left handed and none of them are gay.



That's 14 people out of how many left handed people  ?


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> So true man! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> An ad hominem (Latin: "to the man"), short for argumentum ad hominem, is an attempt to link the validity of a premise to a characteristic or belief of the person advocating the premise



From your own link. That's pretty much what I said. Can't you comprehend that, or is English not your first language ?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Causes of Left-Handedness
The reasons why some people are left-handed are not entirely clear, but they seem to depend on a mixture of genetic and environmental factors. Left-handedness does seem to run in families, but it also appears in families where no immediate member is left-handed. Some theoretical environmental reasons for left-handedness are birth trauma, exposure to high levels of testosterone in the womb and physical conditioning.


----------



## Bioness (May 24, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> You're point? ~70% of gay people are left-handed. Just because they are exceptions to a confirmation generalization doesn't mean that generalization is wrong. Did I say that all left-handed people are gay? No. I said that most gays are left-handed.



I think you meant to say gay men and women are 70% more likely to be left handed, not 70% overall


----------



## sadated_peon (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> And here is another about how homosexuality in animals is not part of nature!



rofl, 

"just because it happens in nature doesn't mean it's natural"



-

Here is your problem, when you say "natural" you don't mean "natural" at all you mean it is not "how you believe humans should act". 

So you are using the word wrong, things that happen in nature are natural, you are trying FALSELY equate "how I believe humans should act" with "natural" but this falls about immediately upon the slightest analysis. 

It were looking for something more base than your own personal opinion, yet you can't find it. The closer to inherent characteristics you try to get the MORE examples we see of homosexuality.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 24, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> From your own link. That's pretty much what I said. Can't you comprehend that, or is English not your first language ?



Can you?
An ad hominem (Latin: "to the man"), short for argumentum ad hominem, is an attempt to link the validity of a premise to a characteristic or belief of the person advocating the premise.[1] *The ad hominem is normally described as a logical fallacy,[2] but it is not always fallacious; in some instances, questions of personal conduct, character, motives, etc., are legitimate and relevant to the issue.[3]*

Sometimes it goes for character not always.

Types
 AbusiveAbusive ad hominem (also called personal abuse or personal attacks) usually involves insulting or belittling one's opponent in order to invalidate their argument, but can also involve pointing out factual but apparent character flaws or actions that are irrelevant to the opponent's argument. This tactic is logically fallacious because insults and negative facts about the opponent's personal character have nothing to do with the logical merits of the opponent's arguments or assertions.

Examples:

"You can't believe Jack when he says the proposed policy would help the economy. He doesn't even have a job."
"Candidate Jane's proposal about zoning is ridiculous. She was caught cheating on her taxes in 2003."
An abusive ad hominem can apply to a judgment of cultural works or academic efforts based on the behavior or unconventional political beliefs of an artist, author, or musician, or the taste of an infamous person who loved a certain work.

Examples:

Jimi Hendrix died of a drug overdose, so his music was worthless.
Leni Riefenstahl was a Nazi, so her film The Triumph of the Will is devoid of merit.
Sylvia Plath was a depressive who eventually committed suicide, so her works are unreadable.
That Boris Godunov was the favorite opera of Josef Stalin indicates the worthlessness of the opera.
What Ted Kaczynski wrote about boundary conditions in mathematics is shown false due to his crimes. 
CircumstantialAd hominem circumstantial points out that someone is in circumstances such that he is disposed to take a particular position. Ad hominem circumstantial constitutes an attack on the bias of a source. This is fallacious because a disposition to make a certain argument does not make the argument false; this overlaps with the genetic fallacy (an argument that a claim is incorrect due to its source).[5]

The circumstantial fallacy applies only where the source taking a position is only making a logical argument from premises that are generally accepted. Where the source seeks to convince an audience of the truth of a premise by a claim of authority or by personal observation, observation of their circumstances may reduce the evidentiary weight of the claims, sometimes to zero.[6]

Examples:

Mandy Rice-Davies's famous testimony during the Profumo Affair, "Well, he would [say that], wouldn't he?", is an example of a valid circumstantial argument. Her point was that since a man in a prominent position, accused of an affair with a callgirl, would deny the claim whether it was true or false, his denial, in itself, carries little evidential weight against the claim of an affair. Note, however, that this argument is valid only insofar as it devalues the denial; it does not bolster the original claim. To construe evidentiary invalidation of the denial as evidentiary validation of the original claim is fallacious (on several different bases, including that of argumentum ad hominem); however likely the man in question would be to deny an affair that did in fact happen, he could only be more likely to deny an affair that never did.

Conflict of Interest: Where a source seeks to convince by a claim of authority or by personal observation, identification of conflicts of interest are not ad hominem ? it is generally well accepted that an "authority" needs to be objective and impartial, and that an audience can only evaluate information from a source if they know about conflicts of interest that may affect the objectivity of the source. Identification of a conflict of interest is appropriate, and concealment of a conflict of interest is a problem.

 Tu quoqueMain article: Tu quoque
Ad hominem tu quoque (literally: "You too!") refers to a claim that the source making the argument has spoken or acted in a way inconsistent with the argument. In particular, if Source A criticizes the actions of Source B, a tu quoque response is that Source A has acted in the same way. This argument is fallacious because it does not disprove the argument; if the premise is true then Source A may be a hypocrite, but this does not make the statement less credible from a logical perspective. Indeed, Source A may be in a position to provide personal testimony to support the argument.

For example, a father may tell his son not to start smoking as he will regret it when he is older, and the son may point out that his father is or was a smoker. This does not alter the fact that his son may regret smoking when he is older.

 Guilt by associationMain article: Association fallacy
Guilt by association can sometimes also be a type of ad hominem fallacy if the argument attacks a source because of the similarity between the views of someone making an argument and other proponents of the argument.[5]

This form of the argument is as follows:

Source S makes claim C.
Group G, which is currently viewed negatively by the recipient, also makes claim C.
Therefore, source S is viewed by the recipient of the claim as associated to the group G and inherits how negatively viewed it is.


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> I think your the bias prick.


Coming from a bias prick...





> Yeah I'm pretty sure anyone can use the scientfic method to help them figure something out.


You said non-science people, which indicates people unfamiliar with science. Which isn't the same as ordinary people using the scientific method.





> Your whole statement is what Vrijaira would call an "ad homein"


You're a moron. <-Ad hominem (although not fallacious)


> This isn't a Relgion website


NARTH is not a scientific organization, they are an anti-gay organization supported by many different religious groups and they are the best evidence that people ARE born gay. As their ex-gay conversion program is an absolute failure.

Not to mention lying about what other scientific organizations actually say and misrepresenting sources as scientific.

So you have nothing and you're still wrong.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Presidents George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama; Prince Charles and Prince William of England; musicians Jimi Hendrix, Kurt Cobain and Paul McCartney; scientists Isaac Newton, Marie Curie and Benjamin Franklin; artists Michelangelo and Leonardo Da Vinci............................ all these people are left handed and none of them are gay.



Yeah out of billions of people who've lived throughout history, and that is just one of 3 points, having just one does not necessarily imply gay.


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Causes of Left-Handedness
> The reasons why some people are left-handed are not entirely clear, but they seem to depend on a mixture of genetic and environmental factors. Left-handedness does seem to run in families, but it also appears in families where no immediate member is left-handed. Some theoretical environmental reasons for left-handedness are birth trauma, exposure to high levels of testosterone in the womb and physical conditioning.







Maybe if you didn't go with the first result on your google search, you could find something out.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Yall some chumps for gang neging him Because yall can't beat him in a debate.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 24, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> NARTH is not a legitimate source to cite on homosexuality. Their name is "National Association for Research & Therapy of Homosexuality." Obviously they don't get money if it's not a problem.
> For accurate information on homosexuality, cite information from a national or international medical association. Like AMedA, APedA, APsyA, BMedA, etc.



This is another Ad Hominem, They are devoted to researching homosexuality. But then you say oh its not a relavent source? They get money for research on if your born gay stuff like that so you just shot down your own arguement bruh.

Its like saying,
Jimi Hendrix died of a drug overdose, so his music was worthless.
Leni Riefenstahl was a Nazi, so her film The Triumph of the Will is devoid of merit.
Sylvia Plath was a depressive who eventually committed suicide, so her works are unreadable.
That Boris Godunov was the favorite opera of Josef Stalin indicates the worthlessness of the opera.
What Ted Kaczynski wrote about boundary conditions in mathematics is shown false due to his crimes.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Maybe if you didn't go with the first result on your google search, you could find something out.



What makes your links right and mine wrong?


----------



## Judas (May 24, 2011)

So what's this about gays and lefties?


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

This is highly amusing.
Only in America would this ever be a debate.
On the Canadian census form it asks whether or not you are married to someone of the same sex.

I thought to myself that this still hasn't happened in America and face palmed.


Who gives a shit whether or not it's a choice. Give them their rights. Just because you don't like them or what they do is no reason to strip them of what they justly deserve. Keep your religion and bigotry out of other peoples lives.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> So what's this about gays and lefties?



All the super gay lords say if your left handed your gay.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> This is highly amusing.
> Only in America would this ever be a debate.
> On the Canadian census form it asks whether or not you are married to someone of the same sex.
> 
> ...



Laws were made with religion in mind.


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Can you?
> An ad hominem (Latin: "to the man"), short for argumentum ad hominem, is an attempt to link the validity of a premise to a characteristic or belief of the person advocating the premise.[1] *The ad hominem is normally described as a logical fallacy,[2] but it is not always fallacious; in some instances, questions of personal conduct, character, motives, etc., are legitimate and relevant to the issue.[3]*
> 
> Sometimes it goes for character not always.
> ...



So you have proven what ? That ad hominems are mostly defined by the use I pointed out and sometimes not ? What's that got to do with your original point of strawmanning Vyjnira ?

And next time you quote something from a website, put it in quote tags.


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> So what's this about gays and lefties?



Gay people are more likely to be left handed.
Also, I'll try and find the lecture on fora.
But basically it was a lecture on how the human body during puberty gains attraction to feminine or masculine smells.
In gay people, the body develops a liking to that of the same sex.

If this was a choice, then these people must be digimon for changing the way their bodies function.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> Coming from a bias prick...


So what your just going to recylce what I said because you guys got nothing better?



> You said non-science people, which indicates people unfamiliar with science. Which isn't the same as ordinary people using the scientific method.


No I said they aren't a Relgious site.



> NARTH is not a scientific organization, they are an anti-gay organization supported by many different religious groups and they are the best evidence that people ARE born gay. As their ex-gay conversion program is an absolute failure.
> 
> Not to mention lying about what other scientific organizations actually say and misrepresenting sources as scientific.
> 
> So you have nothing and you're still wrong.


so they are just funded by churches? If you where a church wouldn't you fund that ish? It doesn't mean they're able to interfere with the actual research. So they try and help people convert and it doesn't et alot of sucess who cares at least they try.


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> All the super gay lords say if your left handed your gay.



Oh hi, strawman


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Oh hi, strawman



Who the hell is that.


----------



## Judas (May 24, 2011)

Does it really matter whether the majority of lefties are gay?



Who brought this shit up?



Lebron Flocka James said:


> Who the hell is that.



Not who....


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 24, 2011)

One of the people who worked at NARTH George Alan Rekers believed Homosexuality is a sin then later hired a gay prostitute. Just saying.


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Laws were made with religion in mind.




Wikipedia


> A secular state is a concept of secularism, whereby a state or country purports to be officially neutral in matters of religion, supporting neither religion nor irreligion.[1] A secular state also claims to treat all its citizens equally regardless of religion, and claims to avoid preferential treatment for a citizen from a particular religion/nonreligion over other religions/nonreligion. Secular states do not have a state religion or equivalent, although the absence of a state religion does not guarantee that a state is secular.





Red = States that are secular.



Come again?
And don't even attempt to claim that the United States of America is in any way a Christian nation. It's not even close to one. Other then the fact that one of the two major political parties are made up completely of jesus freaks.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Laws were made with religion in mind.


Yeah the Constition was founded on Christ.



Elim Rawne said:


> So you have proven what ? That ad hominems are mostly defined by the use I pointed out and sometimes not ? What's that got to do with your original point of strawmanning Vyjnira ?
> 
> And next time you quote something from a website, put it in quote tags.



No I've proven that they can be both and I said Vyjnira because she always use that word in debates, ALWAYS!


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

> Yeah the Constition was founded on Christ.



The constitution of the united states never mentions Christ.
Not even once.

And this is besides the fact that a large part of the founding fathers of America _denounced_ religion, even though they may have believed in a deistic creator.
In fact, Thomas Jefferson (the greatest founding father imo) took the new testament, and completely butchered every single part that claimed Jesus' divinity. Essentially denouncing any claims that Jesus was divine in any sense. He was not a Christian, and neither were many others. Including Thomas Paine. A man who was a very strident _atheist and socialist_. A man that George Washington himself credited the revolution for.

To somehow claim that the constitution of the United States of America was founded on any religion, l*et alone Jesus Christ*, is a *horrible* fabrication of history and shows how ignorant you are of the creation of America.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Wrong* We made most of are laws from the Ten Commandments.


----------



## kazuri (May 24, 2011)

> Yeah the Constition was founded on Christ.



Even if it was, which it wasnt, it doesnt matter what old people decided. Just because someone lived here before me they can decide that I have to follow the rules of a religion? Heard of the indians? Gtfo.



> Wrong We made most of are laws from the Ten Commandments.



You mean the ten commandments which were so worried about neighbors, but neglect to mention anything about rape, slavery, etc?


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

> Wrong We made most of are laws from the Ten Commandments.



Source please.
If this was the case we'd have 10 laws.
In fact, a majority of the ten commandments *are not laws at all*.

Stop posting bullshit please.
I'm starting to believe you are trolling us. And succeeding.


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> This is another Ad Hominem, They are devoted to researching homosexuality. But then you say oh its not a relavent source? They get money for research on if your born gay stuff like that so you just shot down your own arguement bruh.
> 
> Its like saying,
> Jimi Hendrix died of a drug overdose, so his music was worthless.
> ...



Because they are agenda-driven. The "research" they do is designed so that their viewpoint can't be proven false.



Lebron Flocka James said:


> What makes your links right and mine wrong?



Because mine came from a university.


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> This is another Ad Hominem, They are devoted to researching homosexuality.


No they aren't, they believe homosexuality is a sin and are devoted to proving their religious bias. *They fail every standard accepted for peer review.* They deliberately lie and misrepresent studies. Yet continue to claim to be a scientific organization despite any scientific backing.

It isn't any more scientific than Discover Institutes' intelligent design bullshit.





Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Wrong* We made most of are laws from the Ten Commandments.


Name one commandment that we base our laws on, that wasn't invented by societies first.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Wrong* We made most of are laws from the Ten Commandments.



Let's see: The US has freedom of religion, which violates the first commandment

Anyone can make graven images, which violates the second commandment.

There's freedom of speech which violates the third commandment.

Anyone can work on sunday, which violates the fourth commandment.

You can insult your parents all you want, which violates the fifth commandment.

Only 24 states have laws against adultery and those that do usually never enforce them, which violates the seventh commandment.

Finally there's freedom of thought which violates the tenth commandment.



As we see, only three of the ten commandments are actually crimes in the US.

EDIT: got the numbers mixed up somehow, fixed now


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

> Anyone can work on sunday, which violates the fifth commandment.




I thought the sabbath was Saturday?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Because they are agenda-driven. The "research" they do is designed so that their viewpoint can't be proven false.
> 
> 
> 
> Because mine came from a university.



Just becuz someone is smarter dose not mean there right.


----------



## Bioness (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Just becuz someone is smarter dose not mean there right.



*Just because someone is smarter does not mean they're right***fixed

but usually it does

Lebron Flocka read these, because you seem to make logical fallacies a lot when debating


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Just becuz someone is smarter dose not mean there right.


It does when the the dumber person is always wrong.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 24, 2011)

Oh I meant to use the constitution but I wanted to use The Declaration of Indepence too.



> "When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to *which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them*, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, *that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator"*



OMG did they use God in America's most important article!!!

and yet again you are


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

So let me get this straight.
The argument against gay marriage is the following:

*1. Being gay is a choice.
*
My response: No it isn't. And even if it was, so what?

*2. God hates gays*

My response: The United States is a secular nation. Get over your arrogance. And blame god for making gays in the first place.

*3. It's not natural
*
My response: 


This is a great argument guys.
Keep it up.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Fuck it im be a lawyer this shit is too fun.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I thought the sabbath was Saturday?



I just looked it up, for the jews it was originally Saturday, but christians adopted Sunday from the Romans in the 4th century. 

In Europe the week still starts with Monday and ends with Sunday, I have no idea why or when they changed it back to the Jewish standard in the US.


----------



## kazuri (May 24, 2011)

Yea, that clearly means the christian god. definitely isnt implying god to be "nature" itself.


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I just looked it up, for the jews it was originally Saturday, but christians adopted Sunday from the Romans in the 4th century.
> 
> In Europe the week still starts with Monday and ends with Sunday, I have no idea why or when they changed it back to the Jewish standard in the US.


They also adopted Jesus from the Romans.
(among other things)

Fucking Romans ruined everything.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka give it a rest, please.


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> They also adopted Jesus from the Romans.



And the Egyptians.
And the Indians.


Whatever, I'm going to take a nap.
This thread is rage worthy.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Oh I meant to use the constitution but I wanted to use The Declaration of Indepence too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Nature's God" and "Creator" are not christian in any way or shape. Also there's the treaty of tripoli:



> *As the Government of the United States of America is not, in any sense, founded on the Christian religion*,—as it has in itself no character of enmity against the laws, religion, or tranquility, of Mussulmen,—and as the said States never entered into any war or act of hostility against any Mahometan nation, it is declared by the parties that no pretext arising from religious opinions shall ever produce an interruption of the harmony existing between the two countries.



Ratified *unanimously* by the United States Senate on June 7, 1797 and signed by the President of the United States of America, John Adams, on June 10, 1797.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> They also adopted Jesus from the Romans.
> (among other things)



You sir are wrong, man I should have joined the debate team this shit is to funny.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Lebron Flocka give it a rest, please.



Im keep going to the end of time or till they think im right.


----------



## kazuri (May 24, 2011)

You would have never made varsity.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

kazuri said:


> You would have never made varsity.



Yes I would do pick on me.mad


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 24, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Let's see: The US has freedom of religion, which violates the first commandment


That US law means the govrnment can'y stop you from who you worship. 



> Anyone can make graven images, which violates the second commandment.


This means you can't worship something more then God such as say you bowed down to winne the pooh.



> There's freedom of speech which violates the third commandment.


This mean don't say God darn, or Jesus Cracker. (you know what I mean)



> Anyone can work on sunday, which violates the fourth commandment.


The sabbeath is just that personal person's day of worshiping the Lord doesn't have to be Sunday dude.



> You can insult your parents all you want, which violates the fifth commandment.


I don't believe this is in US law its more of a personal choice

*Only 24 states have laws against adultery and those that do usually never enforce them, which violates the seventh commandment.*
Again kind of a personal choice but I'd like to know what those laws are.




> Finally there's freedom of thought which violates the tenth commandment.


No the Tenth is 





> You shall not covet your neighbor's house; you shall not covet your neighbor's wife, nor his male servant, nor his female servant, nor his ox, nor his donkey, nor anything that is your neighbor's.


meaning you should not want to take or steal from someone, basiclly dont do evil.
[/QUOTE]

Yet again Saufsoldat takes God's word out of context!


----------



## Aschkun (May 24, 2011)

Gays are human, and humans have rights, regardless of sexual orientation.


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> You sir are wrong, man I should have joined the debate team this shit is to funny.



[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSm7YPMQOSo]Jesus, the Tribute Band.[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Im keep going to the end of time or till they think im right.





If you say so. You're just wasting your time and only going to get yourself banned.


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Im keep going to the end of time or till they think im right.


Or until you're banned...


----------



## LoboFTW (May 24, 2011)

Coveting something is thinking, therefore it is protected by freedom of thought.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> Or until you're banned...



Banned for what you mind telling me I don't say hateful thing or make fun of people.


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Oh I meant to use the constitution but I wanted to use The Declaration of Indepence too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				The Treaty of Tripoli said:
			
		

> "As the Government of the United States of America is not, in any sense, founded on the Christian religion


So The US Government itself says it's not Christian. So is your entire argument bullshit? Yes.
A.k.a. You've been 

P.S. Also, separation of church and state 

Damn you Sauf!


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2011)

Why are you guys feeding such a lame troll?

I don't understand why so many people are bothered by anyone being Gay. And if it's because that it's against God's will then hell of alot of shit is, worry about yourselves.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> That US law means the govrnment can'y stop you from who you worship.



Which violates the first commandment. If US law was based on the ten commandments, it would outlaw all gods except for the Abrahamic god.



> This means you can't worship something more then God such as say you bowed down to winne the pooh.



But you can. Anyone can make a statue of Winnie the Pooh and worship it. If US law were based on the ten commandments, this would be illegal.



> This mean don't say God darn, or Jesus Cracker. (you know what I mean)



But you can say exactly that. If US law were based on the ten commandments, this would be illegal.



> The sabbeath is just that personal person's day of worshiping the Lord doesn't have to be Sunday dude.



You can work any day of the week, which violates the ten commandments. If US law were based on the ten commandments, this would be illegal. According to Mosaic law people working on Saturday are to be stoned to death. 



> I don't believe this is in US law its more of a personal choice
> 
> *Only 24 states have laws against adultery and those that do usually never enforce them, which violates the seventh commandment.*
> Again kind of a personal choice but I'd like to know what those laws are.



They're anti-adultery laws, which forbid adultery. As I said they're almost never enforced, but they were weren't formally removed from the law books in many states. The hypothetical punishments range from small fines up to life in prison. If US law were based on the ten commandments, this would be illegal in all states, it would be a federal offense.



> No the Tenth is
> meaning you should not want to take or steal from someone, basiclly dont do evil.



Wrong, that's the eigth one. The eigth commandments says don't steal chattel/wife/property. The tenth says don't covet it. If US law were based on the ten commandments, this would be illegal, but the US has freedom of thought. I think I'll look out the window and covet some of my neighbor's stuff now just to piss off Jesus.



> Yet again Saufsoldat takes God's word out of context!



What the fuck are you smoking?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 24, 2011)

NF Cafe I am disappointed


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Banned for what you mind telling me I don't say hateful thing or make fun of people.


Right... because swearing and calling people names are the only reason people get banned?





narutoXhinata=love said:


> Yet again Saufsoldat takes God's word out of context!


[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK7P7uZFf5o]narutoXhinata=love's context[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Tell me one reason then....................


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Tell me one reason then....................


Spam... can you guess any others?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> Spam... can you guess any others?



Spam wut spam............


----------



## Negative (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> Right... because swearing and calling people names are the only reason people get banned?[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK7P7uZFf5o]narutoXhinata=love's context[/YOUTUBE]



That Video made me LOL, and its all truth xD. God from the Bible is describe as a ginat little bitch that whines if things doesn't go with his way. And to think, people worship this kind of thing xD.


----------



## Superstars (May 24, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> So where do all the animals that engage in homosexual behavior learn it? Did they also watch two guys make out when they were young?



What are you chatting now? No one is born gay and humans are not animals. stupid comparison..AGAIN.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> [YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK7P7uZFf5o]narutoXhinata=love's context[/YOUTUBE]



How did that guy go from Christianity to Judaism? 

Fail.


----------



## kazuri (May 24, 2011)

> What are you chatting now? No one is born gay and humans are not animals. stupid comparison..AGAIN.



If its a stupid comparison, why do you constantly try to use "nature/natural" in your arguments...?


----------



## Superstars (May 24, 2011)

kazuri said:


> If its a stupid comparison, why do you constantly try to use "nature/natural" in your arguments...?



Cause a man can't reproduce with another man, where a man and a woman can which is natural.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (May 24, 2011)

It is incorrect to say that you know that nobody is born gay. However whether human beings are born gay or not is irrelevant. And so is irrelevant whether they can reproduce with another person of the same sex or not. Also yes men and women can reproduce (usually) and same sex couples can't. No reason to add naturally to that, and that is also irrelevant. 

None of the above are relevant whatsoever.


----------



## kazuri (May 24, 2011)

> Cause a man can't reproduce with another man, where a man and a woman can which is natural.



So you're fine with gays as long as they don't have sex? 

Are you anti gay because its unnatural, or because of religion?


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

> humans are not animals



Mods trash this thread.


----------



## Superstars (May 24, 2011)

kazuri said:


> So you're fine with gays as long as they don't have sex?
> 
> Are you anti gay because its unnatural, or because of religion?


Like I said before it ain't my place to judge, that is Gods job because we all fall short of his glory.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Mods trash this thread.



Are you implying that humans _are _animals? Honestly, I don't see why trash this thread when we aren't animals. The human mind is superior of all races. I never understood why people keep comparing us to lesser minds.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 24, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Are you implying that humans _are _animals? Honestly, I don't see why trash this thread when we aren't animals. The human mind is superior of all races. I never understood why people keep comparing us to lesser minds.



We are animals, this is basic biology dude.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 24, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Are you implying that humans _are _animals? Honestly, I don't see why trash this thread when we aren't animals. The human mind is superior of all races. I never understood why people keep comparing us to lesser minds.



Being a smart animal does not mean your not an animal.


----------



## Lindsay (May 24, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Are you implying that humans _are _animals? Honestly, I don't see why trash this thread when we aren't animals. The human mind is superior of all races. I never understood why people keep comparing us to lesser minds.





Humans are part of the animal kingdom even if our minds are superior. I don't see why our minds exclude us


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 24, 2011)

I wasn't saying that we aren't animals I was making the comparison of humans to other animals.


----------



## thekingisback (May 24, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Are you implying that humans _are _animals? Honestly, I don't see why trash this thread when we aren't animals. The human mind is superior of all races. I never understood why people keep comparing us to lesser minds.


Oh god this thread is getting more and more amusing. 

What a crackhead, humans are no animals.... .

Do continue...

Also could you clever 3rd graders explain how homosexual acts in NATURE are not natural? Oh wait anything happening in nature is natural by default! Trying to argue this is quite stupid.

Edit:


Disciple Bellic said:


> I wasn't saying that we aren't animals I was making the comparison of humans to other animals.





Disciple Bellic said:


> I don't see why trash this thread *when we aren't animals.*


Do try again.


----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)

> I wasn't saying that we aren't animals I was making the comparison of humans to other animals.



Our intelligence does not exempt us from the same activities that many animals partake in.
In fact, other than our intelligence and ability to speak languages, there is nothing completely different about humans in respect to other social creatures.


Oh and this is huge damage control.


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Sauf, I don't think that poll accurately reflects Americans.. The Poll says one thing, the status of Gay Marriage says another. Either Gays and Atheists and the Christian "moderates" who claim they aren't part of the problem don't vote enough, or the majority didn't answer that poll.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> Sauf, I don't think that poll accurately reflects Americans.. The Poll says one thing, the status of Gay Marriage says another. Either Gays and Atheists and the Christian "moderates" who claim they aren't part of the problem don't vote enough, or the majority didn't answer that poll.



It clearly say that the acceptance drops sharply with age. 53% is a small majority and politicians tend to be old.


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

Superstars said:


> humans are not animals.



*WHAT?!?!*
*Cite the academic or professional scientific source right now or you're lying piece of shit.*
We're waiting...


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> It clearly say that the acceptance drops sharply with age. 53% is a small majority and politicians tend to be old.


So you're saying we should send older people, particularly politicians to fight wars instead of our valuable younglings?

I like that idea...


----------



## Superstars (May 24, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> *WHAT?!?!*
> *Cite the academic or professional scientific source right now or you're lying piece of shit.*
> We're waiting...


Piltdown man, scopes "monkey" trial the lists goes on and on...with the fairytales.


----------



## Toroxus (May 24, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Piltdown man, scopes "monkey" trial the lists goes on and on...with the fairytales.



You have failed to provide an academic or professional source to your claim that humans are not animals. As such, I expect you to never see a doctor for any reason, given that any medical knowledge is based on the scientific fact that humans are mammals. If your God loves you so much, then all you need to do is pray for your Pneumonia to be healed divinely.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 24, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> *WHAT?!?!*
> *Cite the academic or professional scientific source right now or you're lying piece of shit.*
> We're waiting...



He's trolling...He's just trying to get the attention Disciple did for this. I think the difference is that Disciple actually seems to believe what he posts...Superstars on the other hand, will just state inflammatory or offensive posts purely to get attention and a rise out of people, much like with your response.


----------



## Superstars (May 24, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> You have failed to provide an academic or professional source to your claim that humans are not animals.


I see you are still a few cans short of a six pack. The lists of FRAUDS your psuedo scientists has that I put up proves that humans don't come from animals. Evolution is not scientific truth quit acting like it is. It's nonsense.


----------



## saprobe (May 24, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *He's trolling...*


Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## Superstars (May 24, 2011)

No, the ones trolling is insulting people's intelligence with nonsense like frog's turning into princes.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 24, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He's trolling...He's just trying to get the attention Disciple did for this. I think the difference is that Disciple actually seems to believe what he posts...Superstars on the other hand, will just state inflammatory or offensive posts purely to get attention and a rise out of people, much like with your response.



Sorr, the inner blender comes out of me sometimes


----------



## Vynjira (May 24, 2011)

Apparently some of NFs posters think they don't digest food internally, or that they have rigid cell walls or even that they might be single cell organisms.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 24, 2011)




----------



## αce (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

Humans aren't mammals! They're reptiles! The voices in my head have assured me that this is the truth.
I challenge your so called "science" to prove otherwise.


----------



## reaperunique (May 25, 2011)

Good for you America


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Because they are agenda-driven. The "research" they do is designed so that their viewpoint can't be proven false.


How so? If the research is for proven that you aren't born gay then its clearly for that. Same if the research was for if your born gay they would both be agenda driven.





> Because mine came from a university.


Doesn't mean its still right.



Toroxus said:


> You have failed to provide an academic or professional source to your claim that humans are not animals. As such, I expect you to never see a doctor for any reason, given that any medical knowledge is based on the scientific fact that humans are mammals. If your God loves you so much, then all you need to do is pray for your Pneumonia to be healed divinely.


He said the scopes trial... so he did.



Level7N00b said:


> Almost everything you post is ignorant and full of bias. From the killing your son thing, to refusing to accept plain facts, and lack of knowledge on basic biology,  I think you've more than lost all sorts of credibility around here.
> 
> Stop posting, your fingers are bleeding.



Please be queit all you do is come in here and say me and James are wrong and add nothing to this thread, yet we have had clear sources for our arguement and we are wrong


----------



## Vynjira (May 25, 2011)

*They fail every standard accepted for peer review.* They deliberately *lie* and *misrepresent* studies. Yet continue to claim to be a scientific organization despite lacking any scientific backing.


----------



## Bioness (May 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PooEhBxh0NY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vynjira (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Naw im not done...................


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

Bioness said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PooEhBxh0NY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



This was actually pretty informative.
And kind of funny. Especially the penis envy part. That's the reaction I have every time we discuss Freud in class.


----------



## Vynjira (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Naw im not done...................


Correction, you've been done.

You just don't accept that you're done.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

Plz shut up


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 25, 2011)

That link has no credibility.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Plz shut up



Plz shut up


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Plz shut up



A ho-ho. That was good for a laugh.

Crazy hate is so much fun! And apparently they were so concerned with spreading their message that they had no time to correct the numerous egregious spelling errors scattered all over the site!

And NARTH is widely considered _not_ to be an credible association.
Nice to know that people are incredibly stupid and filled with rage though. It makes me so happy to be a member of this planet.

EDIT:


Saufsoldat said:


> Plz shut up


----------



## Vynjira (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Plz shut up


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

You know what these gays need to just shut up and go to school. They don't have a reason, they know they are sick, but don't want you to know. These gays are left-behind, because most educated gays know that it is impossible to be born gay and that it is a choice, although often not conscience. Drug addicts are not born that way, environment and socialization, just like the choice to be gay. Even in he case of a crack baby,the environment was the introduction of drugs into the babies system in the womb.

Gays tried this bridge, when they tried to promote the gay gene, but failed. They tried to lie with the twin study, only to have it expose the fact that people can not be born gay, because there was only a 50% rate of homosexuality in twins and it needed to be 100%.

Gays just don't like being responsible for their own life and choices. Isn't that called being an adult?

We do have hard proof that gays account for over 50% of all suicides. Besides, I have more than hard proof, I have divine proof, and the evidence to prove God. Sorry Bud, the evidence can only come from God, so why are you not wrapping your head around this? I would ask Him that question, you would be surprised by the answer.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

and if you didn't get the fact that the site I posted was a joke then your a idiot. I know its a joke... morons.


----------



## Vynjira (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> You know what these gays need to just shut up and go to school. They don't have a reason, they know they are sick, but don't want you to know. These gays are left-behind, because most educated gays know that it is impossible to be born gay and that it is a choice, although often not conscience. Drug addicts are not born that way, environment and socialization, just like the choice to be gay. Even in he case of a crack baby,the environment was the introduction of drugs into the babies system in the womb.
> 
> Gays tried this bridge, when they tried to promote the gay gene, but failed. They tried to lie with the twin study, only to have it expose the fact that people can not be born gay, because there was only a 50% rate of homosexuality in twins and it needed to be 100%.
> 
> ...





narutoXhinata=love said:


> and if you didn't get the fact that the site I posted was a joke then your a idiot. I know its a joke... morons.


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Besides, I have more than hard proof, I have divine proof, and the evidence to prove God. Sorry Bud, the evidence can only come from God, so why are you not wrapping your head around this? I would ask Him that question, you would be surprised by the answer.





narutoXhinata=love said:


> and if you didn't get the fact that the site I posted was a joke then your a idiot. I know its a joke... morons.



I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Which violates the first commandment. If US law was based on the ten commandments, it would outlaw all gods except for the Abrahamic god.


No they wanted freedom, they aren't just going to shove it down your throats, they had other relgions in mind as well. They where pretty much being nice.





> But you can. Anyone can make a statue of Winnie the Pooh and worship it. If US law were based on the ten commandments, this would be illegal.


No because God is also based on free will you can chose to worship him or not just like America is based on free will.





> You can work any day of the week, which violates the ten commandments. If US law were based on the ten commandments, this would be illegal. According to Mosaic law people working on Saturday are to be stoned to death.


WHAT AM I READING HERE! Work anyday of the week and you get stoned? WTF! How could anyone work then!



> They're anti-adultery laws, which forbid adultery. As I said they're almost never enforced, but they were weren't formally removed from the law books in many states. The hypothetical punishments range from small fines up to life in prison. If US law were based on the ten commandments, this would be illegal in all states, it would be a federal offense.


So then we still have laws against it then? America has just become so demorilzed and a cess pool we don't care.




> Wrong, that's the eigth one. The eigth commandments says don't steal chattel/wife/property. The tenth says don't covet it. If US law were based on the ten commandments, this would be illegal, but the US has freedom of thought. I think I'll look out the window and covet some of my neighbor's stuff now just to piss off Jesus.


Yeah basiclly don't steal...





> What the fuck are you smoking?


So good shit my man



Vynjira said:


> Right... because swearing and calling people names are the only reason people get banned?[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK7P7uZFf5o]narutoXhinata=love's context[/YOUTUBE]



Video is pretty funny but when you don't understand something it can be taken out of context, Also that guy who made that video is a atheist who doesn't know jack I've seen it a million times and I still facepalm myself like Captain Falcon punches someone.



Jena said:


> I find that hard to believe.



You can believe what you want man its all good.


----------



## Vynjira (May 25, 2011)

Stop double posting.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

This girl hits the nail right on the head.




> I do not believe you are born gay or lesbian. Guys are not born noticing girls, they don?t even know what they are suppose to do with a girl. So I don?t think you are born noticing guys if you?re a guy or the same with girls. You might think this because since you could remember, you?ve liked the same sex, but this didn?t happen at birth. At birth, you cried for your mother, not over another person. When you wanted your way, it was for a toy, not same sex marriage. When you?re born, you don?t have a choice, you didn?t ask to be born, but you were. No one asked what gender you wanted to be, you didn?t pick who your parents were, or pick who you were going to marry. You grow, you begin to make choices that shape your life.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

People need to calm down. No one is going to change their opinions, especially on the subject on homosexuality.


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> No because God is also based on free will you can chose to worship him or not just like America is based on free will.



King Nebuchadnezzar & commandments one and two say hai.

If you're going to hide behind Christianity, at least know what you're talking about.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 25, 2011)

new jersery


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> King Nebuchadnezzar & commandments one and two say hai.
> 
> If you're going to hide behind Christianity, at least know what you're talking about.



King Neduchadnezzar wasn't Christian. In fact, Christ wasn't even born so how could he represent Christianity?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 25, 2011)

Jesus was a Jew.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Jesus was a Jew.



Your point? I hope you're not implying that He followed Judaism .

Jesus was Jewish (race) but His philosophy was Christian.


----------



## Vynjira (May 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yldgS-ySo24]This girl hits the nail right on your head.[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> King Neduchadnezzar wasn't Christian. In fact, Christ wasn't even born so how could he represent Christianity?



He appears in the bible numerous times, and one of his appearances is the famous story in which he built a large golden statue and ordered his people to bow down before it. When three devotees of God refused to follow his orders, saying that they would not bow down before a deity that was not their God, he ordered them thrown into a fire. However, their love for God saved them from burning to death and King Nebuchadnezzar saw the wisdom of God and learned to love Him too.

 Or so the story goes.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> He appears in the bible numerous times, and one of his appearances is the famous story in which he built a large golden statue and ordered his people to bow down before it. When three devotees of God refused to follow his orders, saying that they would not bow down before a deity that was not their God, he ordered them thrown into a fire. However, their love for God saved them from burning to death and King Nebuchadnezzar saw the wisdom of God and learned to love Him too.
> 
> Or so the story goes.



Again, what does this has to do with Christianity? I can't even tell if you're serious or not. First of all, King Nebuchadnezzar ordered three people to be thrown into a pit of fire because they didn't worship HIS god, which isn't the God of Abraham. It was a pagan God. The one and true only God (YHWH) saved them and the fire did not harm them.

Enough about the word of God. It's getting off-topic...


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> No they wanted freedom, they aren't just going to shove it down your throats, they had other relgions in mind as well. They where pretty much being nice.



So you admit that it's not based on the ten commandments?



> No because God is also based on free will you can chose to worship him or not just like America is based on free will.



So you admit that it's not based on the ten commandments?



> WHAT AM I READING HERE! Work anyday of the week and you get stoned? WTF! How could anyone work then!



Sabbath = Saturday

Do you know anything about the bible at all? People who work on Sabbath are to be stoned to death according to Jehova. One guy was simply gathering wood on Sabbath day and your god demanded that he be stoned to death for that "crime".

Working on Saturday is perfectly legal in the US, thus the law cannot be based on the ten commandments.



> So then we still have laws against it then? America has just become so demorilzed and a cess pool we don't care.



Actually they're mostly unenforceable because the the Supreme Court ruled that it's nobody's business what consenting adults do in their bedrooms.



> Yeah basiclly don't steal...



 *DON'T STEAL IS THE EIGTH COMMANDMENT!* How can you call yourself a christian if you don't even know the goddamn ten commandments? The tenth commandments says don't *covet* your neighbor's shit. 

Covet =/= Steal, or are you telling me that they had only had nine commandments so Moses decided to make the eight and tenth one identical to get a round number?


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Again, what does this has to do with Christianity? I can't even tell if you're serious or not. First of all, King Nebuchadnezzar ordered three people to be thrown into a pit of fire because they didn't worship HIS god, which isn't the God of Abraham. It was a pagan God. The one and true only God (YHWH) saved them and the fire did not harm them.



 Ok dude, I don't want to spend all day arguing this because I honestly don't care, but I'll repeat: *King Nebuchadnezzar appears in the bible numerous times, one of which is a story warning against worshipping a false idol.*

And the second part is _exactly_ what I said. He built a statue for HIS God, and when Hananiah, Mishael, and Azariah (who were followers of _God_) didn't bow down to it, he threw them into a fire. They didn't die and _then_ the King came around to worship _their_ God as well.

Jesus. This isn't that complicated.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 25, 2011)

As the ignorant drones die off, obviously America will slowly start to adopt more modern perspectives on things. We just have to slowwly drag the south along with the rest of us.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> Ok dude, I don't want to spend all day arguing this because I honestly don't care, but I'll repeat: *King Nebuchadnezzar appears in the bible numerous times, one of which is a story warning against worshipping a false idol.*
> 
> And the second part is _exactly_ what I said. He built a statue for HIS God, and when Hananiah, Mishael, and Azariah (who were followers of _God_) didn't bow down to it, he threw them into a fire. They didn't die and _then_ the King came around to worship _their_ God as well.
> 
> Jesus. This isn't that complicated.



Then what was this post about?:



Jena said:


> King Nebuchadnezzar & commandments one and two say hai.
> 
> If you're going to hide behind Christianity, at least know what you're talking about.



Are you implying that God doesn't allow free will?


----------



## αce (May 25, 2011)

> Are you implying that God doesn't allow *free will*?



If he's omniscient that isn't possible.
Think about it for a second before responding.


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Are you implying that God doesn't allow free will?



The troll that one guy was arguing that God allows/encourages people to choose their own religion.

I was pointing out that if you go by the bible, which most people who oppose homosexuality seem to do, no, actually, God does not allow that. He's pretty strict about people _not_ worshipping anyone who isn't Him.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> If he's omniscient that isn't possible.
> Think about it for a second before responding.



It's you're free will to believe in Christ or not. It's in your free will to post on NF. I understand what you're saying because God knows everything but it happens but that doesn't negate the fact that I chose to follow Jesus. It's your free will to do otherwise.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> The troll that one guy was arguing that God allows/encourages people to choose their own religion.
> 
> I was pointing out that if you go by the bible, which most people who oppose homosexuality seem to do, no, actually, God does not allow that. He's pretty strict about people _not_ worshipping anyone who isn't Him.



The fact that people worship idols is a living proof of free will.


----------



## Vynjira (May 25, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> It's you're free will to believe in Christ or not.


No, it's God's will.

Assuming you believe God created the universe and that same God is omniscient then Free Will is just an illusion.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> No, it's God's will.
> 
> Assuming you believe God created the universe and that same God is omniscient then Free Will is just an illusion.



God's will does not negate free will. God is REALITY, fact. With that said, explain to me how God's will negate Free Will?


----------



## thekingisback (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> You know what these gays need to just shut up and go to school. They don't have a reason, they know they are sick, but don't want you to know. These gays are left-behind, because most educated gays know that it is impossible to be born gay and that it is a choice, although often not conscience. Drug addicts are not born that way, environment and socialization, just like the choice to be gay. Even in he case of a crack baby,the environment was the introduction of drugs into the babies system in the womb.
> 
> Gays tried this bridge, when they tried to promote the gay gene, but failed. They tried to lie with the twin study, only to have it expose the fact that people can not be born gay, because there was only a 50% rate of homosexuality in twins and it needed to be 100%.
> 
> ...


Your views on the subject are so admirable 

Also i found something very interesting!! Dinosaurs are back :amazed:amazed!!!


----------



## αce (May 25, 2011)

If God's will guides the entire universe, then it also guides your life.
And if God knows everything that is going to happen, then your free will is a mirage as he already knows whether or not you are going to hell or heaven.

And this is ignoring the fact that the old testament god is *far from omniscient*, so maybe you have a point here.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> If God's will guides the entire universe, then it also guides your life.
> And if God knows everything that is going to happen, then your free will is a mirage as he already knows whether or not you are going to hell or heaven.



Again, how does the fact that God is omniscient negate the fact that you choose to believe in God or not?  



> And this is ignoring the fact that the old testament god is *far from omniscient*, so maybe you have a point here.





Angels =//= God.

Whenever someone in the OT met "God" it was an angel. Exodus 33:20 confirms this.


----------



## Vynjira (May 25, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Again, how does the fact that God is omniscient negate the fact that you choose to believe in God or not?


..because God knew *BEFORE* you were created, that you would make certain decisions based on the universe God created... If God made the universe a different way, you'd make different decisions.

Thus God designing the universe and being omniscient, negates your free will.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

You are not born gay you pick to be that way................


----------



## Vynjira (May 25, 2011)

Repeating a lie doesn't make it true.


----------



## thekingisback (May 25, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> Repeating a lie doesn't make it true.


It makes you believe it tho.


----------



## Toroxus (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> You are not born gay you pick to be that way................



Yeah, I guess all those gays that suicide because of the physical and emotional abuse they take are choosing it. Jezz, I never thought that they wanted to have their lives ruins and in misery to the point where they don't find life worth living any more.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> You are not born gay you pick to be that way................



  Did all of the homosexual animals in nature choose to be gay as well?


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 25, 2011)

Did you guys know that there's absolutely zero evidence that Jesus wasn't gay? Just saying.


----------



## saprobe (May 25, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Did you guys know that there's absolutely zero evidence that Jesus wasn't gay? Just saying.


I did wonder about that. Whenever I see him in pictures he's wearing a dress.


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 25, 2011)

He didn't tap datMaryMagdalene. Definitely a symptom of the gayness


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Yeah, I guess all those gays that suicide because of the physical and emotional abuse they take are choosing it. Jezz, I never thought that they wanted to have their lives ruins and in misery to the point where they don't find life worth living any more.



They took the easy way out....................


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

So why are there less gay people then straight if females pop out around 1000 babys daily..............


There would be way more gays in the world..................

And your saying god wanted me to be straight and wanted you to be gay..........


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 25, 2011)

God wanted Lebron to be gay.


----------



## Mathias124 (May 25, 2011)

Funny how america was once about freedom n shit.

Now its about oppresion. Times do change


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> God wanted Lebron to be gay.



using joke because your not smart...........


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 25, 2011)

Is your period key broken?


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 25, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Is your period key broken?



It has to be, he's well over the character limit. Either that, or he wanted to be dramatic, like one of them drama queens


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Is your period key broken?



No that just my thing...........


----------



## Toroxus (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Yeah, I guess all those gays that suicide because of the physical and emotional abuse they take are choosing it. Jezz, I never thought that they wanted to have their lives ruins and in misery to the point where they don't find life worth living any more.





Lebron Flocka James said:


> They took the easy way out....................



That's not a response. You think that gays knowingly and willingly become gay to suffer physical and emotional abuse? How could anyone be gay in a few countries where it's punishable by death? Yeah, I guess you figure that Matthew Shepard wanted to be gay because he wanted to be tortured to death.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> Repeating a lie doesn't make it true.


Being a woman doesn't make it right either.



Vynjira said:


> ..because God knew *BEFORE* you were created, that you would make certain decisions based on the universe God created... If God made the universe a different way, you'd make different decisions.
> 
> Thus God designing the universe and being omniscient, negates your free will.


Just because God knows what choice your going to make doesn't mean it influences your will.




Saufsoldat said:


> Is your period key broken?


I don't think he is using it enough..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................





Elim Rawne said:


> It has to be, he's well over the character limit. Either that, or he wanted to be dramatic, like one of them drama queens



I heard Manchester United was pretty gay too bruh


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> That's not a response. You think that gays knowingly and willingly become gay to suffer physical and emotional abuse? How could anyone be gay in a few countries where it's punishable by death? Yeah, I guess you figure that Matthew Shepard wanted to be gay because he wanted to be tortured to death.




you saying being gay is a curse?..................


What about all the blacks that were slaves, they had it way worst then gay have it did they kill themselves no they worked hard...........


----------



## Bioness (May 25, 2011)

black slaves did commit suicide, it just was never an important aspect of history.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Bioness said:


> black slaves did commit suicide, it just was never an important aspect of history.



Give me proof...............


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

Bioness said:


> black slaves did commit suicide, it just was never an important aspect of history.



GIVE US SCIENTFIC PROOF RIGHT NOW OR YOU'RE A LYING PIECE OF SHIT!

seewatididthar?


----------



## Toroxus (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> you saying being gay is a curse?..................
> 
> 
> What about all the blacks that were slaves, they had it way worst then gay have it did they kill themselves no they worked hard...........



 Pulling the race card to refute a point uses works, but then you look like an asshole for doing it. But when you pulled it, you didn't even refute anything, and you already couldn't look any more dumber either. Because of that, I'm gonna wager that you're of African American heritage. 
I haven't a single clue what the fuck you're saying. As such, I'm just gonna go ahead and assume that you're perfectly fine with gay children killing themselves and being killed because they "choose" it.


And yes, I saw what you did there. You made yourself look like an idiot. There's a difference between available evidence to support that humans are mammals, and the evidence that supports that the American slave trade drove people to suicide.

There's really no historical evidence needed. If gays are tormented to suicide and blacks had it "way worse", then obviously, they'd suicide too. The differences are that back then, that stuff wasn't recorded, wasn't reported, and wasn't repeated. Today, everything is recorded, reported, and repeated.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Pulling the race card to refute a point uses works, but then you look like an asshole for doing it. But when you pulled it, you didn't even refute anything, and you already couldn't look any more dumber either. Because of that, I'm gonna wager that you're of African American heritage.
> I haven't a single clue what the fuck you're saying. As such, I'm just gonna go ahead and assume that you're perfectly fine with gay children killing themselves and being killed because they "choose" it.
> 
> 
> ...



*you saying being gay is a curse?..................*


----------



## thekingisback (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *you saying being gay is a curse?..................*


Being YOU is a curse tbh.


----------



## Lindsay (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> you saying being gay is a curse?..................
> 
> 
> What about all the blacks that were slaves, they had it way worst then gay have it did they kill themselves no they worked hard...........



Why are you only mentioning black slaves? This annoys me to no end when the general assumption is that only blacks were slaves. Not all blacks were slaves and not all whites were free. 




Are you saying no slaves committed suicide? 

Is bad grammar a curse Flocka?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Lindsay said:


> Why are you only mentioning black slaves? This annoys me to no end when the general assumption is that only blacks were slaves. Not all blacks were slaves and not all whites were free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OK then lets say the jews...............* 

 bad grammar? *WTF IS THIS* ...............


*Am I in class did I miss the bell*..............


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *you saying being gay is a curse?..................*



You completely avoid the issue. For most of the past centuries homosexuality was abhorred and persecuted. In the 3rd Reich people were thrown into concentration camps for homosexuality, up until the 60s people in the UK were chemically castrated to "treat" homosexuality.

What kind of person would "choose" to be gay in the face of such dangers?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> You completely avoid the issue. For most of the past centuries homosexuality was abhorred and persecuted. In the 3rd Reich people were thrown into concentration camps for homosexuality, up until the 60s people in the UK were chemically castrated to "treat" homosexuality.
> 
> What kind of person would "choose" to be gay in the face of such dangers?



*you saying being gay is a curse?.................. *

*
Someone answer the question*..................


----------



## Lindsay (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *OK then lets say the jews...............*
> 
> bad grammar? *WTF IS THIS* ...............
> 
> ...




That is like saying being born black is a curse.



Your grammar is atrocious; it is why Nic called you a kid. It makes you seem like an uneducated moron. Also let me define moron so you don't search wikipedia for what it means; "a moron  is a person with a mental age of between seven to twelve years".

You type like you haven't gotten past 5th grade. So moronic describes your grammar style quite well.


----------



## Toroxus (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *you saying being gay is a curse?.................. *
> 
> *
> Someone answer the question*..................



It's dangerous and unwanted only because people like you exist.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Lindsay said:


> That is like saying being born black is a curse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was more of the reader type in school...............

If I need to wright a paper then I would used good grammar but this is the internet and *so fuck your grammar*..........


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> It's dangerous and unwanted only because people like you exist.



*Im cool with gay...........*


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 25, 2011)

Well I'm not gay or American, but that's good for them.


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Being a woman doesn't make it right either.



 Are you saying what I think you're saying?



narutoXhinata=love said:


> GIVE US SCIENTFIC PROOF RIGHT NOW OR YOU'RE A LYING PIECE OF SHIT!
> 
> seewatididthar?


Why am I even replying to you?
I'm assuming you're talking about African slaves sold to the Americas and Europe. Open any history textbook and it should mention how the slaves starved themselves or threw themselves overboard on the slave ships. In the likely event that you don't own any books, . Of course, you probably don't care and were just being obnoxious, but one can always hope.


----------



## Toroxus (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> I was more of the reader type in school...............
> 
> If I need to wright a paper then I would used good grammar but this is the internet and *so fuck your grammar*..........



No, you're just bad at English. No excuses. You can't be a "reader type" and not even spell "write" correctly. Obviously you don't know grammar, spelling, or punctuation at all. And it's not because of the internet, because it's so bad that it takes longer for everyone to decode your message, not to mention that you end up typing more spelling the wrong words.

You're just a troll and a flamer. The majority of your posts in other threads are you trying to start a flame war. I hope your ban hurries along it's way because you deliberately hinder the ability to converse, debate, and share ideas.


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> I was more of the reader type in school...............
> 
> If I need to wright a paper then I would used good grammar but this is the internet and *so fuck your grammar*..........



That's a bunch of bs there


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> No, you're just bad at English. No excuses. You can't be a "reader type" and not even spell "write" correctly. Obviously you don't know grammar, spelling, or punctuation at all. And it's not because of the internet, because it's so bad that it takes longer for everyone to decode your message, not to mention that you end up typing more spelling the wrong words.
> 
> You're just a troll and a flamer. The majority of your posts in other threads are you trying to start a flame war. I hope your ban hurries along it's way.



*Lol what all that work on me thanks.........*


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> It's dangerous and unwanted only because people like you exist.



You know what? The world would be a better place without people like you. Honestly they dont get more bottom of the bucket then you You are the crotch stain of humanity, your mother SHOULD have swallowed.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Im cool with gay...........*





Toroxus said:


> What's wrong with your son being gay? If he was gay, what were you gonna do about it?





Lebron Flocka James said:


> To be real with you I would kill him but that just me.



I wouldn't call killing your son for being gay being "cool with gay".


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

Who gives a fuck if they legalize it all over North america, nobody worth salt.
Just so long as they stop fucking with kids heads by indirectly encouraging/confusing them on homosexuality.


----------



## Toroxus (May 25, 2011)

Very rarely do I neg rep. But if there was ever a time, it would be now. Luckily, I expect one person here to be banned within a few months.



> I dissapprove of your posts for having a shockingly immoral agenda.



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> You know what? The world would be a better place without people like you. Honestly they dont get more bottom of the bucket then you You are the crotch stain of humanity, your mother SHOULD have swallowed.



Yeah how dare Toroxus' insult Lebron, it's not like he said he'd kill his own son if he was gay or anything.


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> your mother SHOULD have swallowed.



...I'm trying to figure out what this means.
No, seriously. This comment is puzzling to me.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Very rarely do I neg rep. But if there was ever a time, it would be now. Luckily, I expect one person here to be banned within a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> Truer words were never spoken.



Can't touch this ish 

Sit back and enjoy


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Very rarely do I neg rep. But if there was ever a time, it would be now. Luckily, I expect one person here to be banned within a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> Truer words were never spoken.



*I wont be banned anytime soon im good kiss up...........*


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *I wont be banned anytime soon im good kiss up...........*



She is talking about me James. I bet she is just shocked by what I told her. lol


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> She is talking about me James. I bet she is just shocked by what I told her. lol



LOL she is fail.............


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> LOL she is fail.............



Hey they want to start dissing black people and saying we are the problem because we exist... fuck them.


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2011)

The cafe never fails to amuse. 

Also, the irony of a shipper telling a biology graduate that they shouldn't exist just fucking shatters the incredulity meter. You just went full retard.


----------



## Sito (May 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> ...I'm trying to figure out what this means.
> No, seriously. This comment is puzzling to me.



                        .


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Hey they want to start dissing black people and saying we are the problem because we exist... fuck them.



It cool they mad becuz they still didn't come out to there parents yet.........


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

Arishem said:


> The cafe never fails to amuse.
> 
> Also, the irony of a shipper telling a biology graduate that they shouldn't exist just fucking shatters the incredulity meter. You just went full retard.



I break the mold don't I? But they say blacks shouldn't exist so I think the bio grad is even more retarted.


----------



## Toroxus (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> I break the mold don't I? But *they *say blacks shouldn't exist so I think the bio grad is even more retarted.



 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Still speechless
*Spoiler*: __ 



 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Who is "They?"


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

Hey Sauf you jelly?



> Well that was completely pointless



:rofl


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Hey Sauf you jelly?
> 
> :rofl



Jelly of what? The ability fling around insults while contributing absolutely nothing of value? I think I could do that without your help, if I really wanted to. One or six beers usually do the trick.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Hey they want to start dissing black people and saying we are the problem because we exist... fuck them.



No black people, no crime. It's irrefutable fact.

Now, if you were more like Carlton Banks ...


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 25, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> No black people, no crime. It's irrefutable fact.
> 
> Now, if you were more like Carlton Banks ...



Don't try and troll my friend Elim just trying to get you banned.........


----------



## Toroxus (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being racist and race-baiting only works if you can somehow relate it to the topic at hand.


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2011)

Honestly, can you, at any point in the conversation, indicate where someone _says_ that black people shouldn't exist without taking a colossal shit on reading comprehension? I'm guessing the accusation is about as real as homosexual hexes.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Vynjira said:


> ..because God knew *BEFORE* you were created, that you would make certain decisions based on the universe God created... If God made the universe a different way, you'd make different decisions.
> 
> Thus God designing the universe and being omniscient, negates your free will.



So let me get this straight. We have no free will because God knows everything, correct? You fail to realize that God's will and omnipotence  is reality itself that we live in. Like I said before, it's your free will to believe in God or not. You can't deny that.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Did you guys know that there's absolutely zero evidence that Jesus wasn't gay? Just saying.



Proof says that Jesus was sinless thus not homosexual.


----------



## Toroxus (May 25, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Honestly, can you, at any point in the conversation, indicate where someone _says_ that black people shouldn't exist without taking a colossal shit on reading comprehension? I'm guessing the accusation is about as real as homosexual hexes.



Than again, if they fail so disastrously at writing the most simple sentences fathomable, I'd wager that they are terrible at every other academic field. This assumption is further supported by their lack of logical discernment of the validity of information from sources and the total failure of any reasonable or on-topic response. Along with their inability to hold an argument without resorting to immature personal-attacks and blatantly and purposefully quoting others out of context or simply ignoring them and repeating the same bullshit again, I must note that these augment the list of grievances they commit. Such grievances are not limited to racist comments with the intention to race-bait another in a flame war and being a passive aggressive instigator under the guise of innocence. Whilst also attempting to incite flame wars in other threads to provide themselves entertainment by trolling.


*Spoiler*: _In other words_ 



They are uneducated immature bratty children who are used to picking fights and then ducking behind their mother when there is a response, so that someone else can handle it. Because with their mental abilities, they are unable to match any response.






Disciple Bellic said:


> Proof says that Jesus was sinless thus not homosexual.



Jesus wanted to turn people against their parents. Which is a sin.


----------



## Disquiet (May 25, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:
			
		

> Like I said before, it's your free will to believe in God or not. You can't deny that.


If I may step in (and without knowing what led to this weird tangent), belief in itself is not a conscious choice; it's a reaction to stimuli.  You can no more "choose" to believe in a proposition than you can "choose" to fall in love.  You could "choose" to look further into a proposition or - conversely - to avoid any mention of it that contradicts beliefs you already have, but that's the best you'd get.

This still wouldn't topple the determinism problem.


----------



## Vynjira (May 25, 2011)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> You know what? The world would be a better place without people like you. Honestly they dont get more bottom of the bucket then you You are the crotch stain of humanity, your mother SHOULD have swallowed.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> Than again, if they fail so disastrously at writing the most simple sentences fathomable, I'd wager that they are terrible at every other academic field. This assumption is further supported by their lack of logical discernment of the validity of information from sources and the total failure of any reasonable or on-topic response. Along with their inability to hold an argument without resorting to immature personal-attacks and blatantly and purposefully quoting others out of context or simply ignoring them and repeating the same bullshit again, I must note that these augment the list of grievances they commit. Such grievances are not limited to racist comments with the intention to race-bait another in a flame war and being a passive aggressive instigator under the guise of innocence. Whilst also attempting to incite flame wars in other threads to provide themselves entertainment by trolling.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _In other words_
> ...



Repped for the truth.



> Jesus wanted to turn people against their parents. Which is a sin.



That verse was metaphorical. His message was that everyone should love Christ above. Much like today, people who recognized Christ as God manifested in the flesh were heavily persecuted. In fact, the 11 apostles, except John,  were executed for their faith in Jesus Christ. Anyone who were a confessed Christian were exiled.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> If I may step in (and without knowing what led to this weird tangent), belief in itself is not a conscious choice; it's a reaction to stimuli.  You can no more "choose" to believe in a proposition than you can "choose" to fall in love.  You could "choose" to look further into a proposition or - conversely - to avoid any mention of it that contradicts beliefs you already have, but that's the best you'd get.
> 
> This still wouldn't topple the determinism problem.



I've heard all of the bible contradictions, mainly the popular 100 Bible Contradictions. After that, I read the 100 Bible contradictions REFUTED. I don't choose to believe in the bible because I'm American. I believe it because of it's countless recently fulfilled prophecies. The bible very much relates to us today. You don't believe me and you probably never will because the deception is too deep.


----------



## Toroxus (May 25, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> That verse was metaphorical. His message was that everyone should love Christ above. Much like today, people who recognized Christ as God manifested in the flesh were heavily persecuted. In fact, the 11 apostles, except John,  were executed for their faith in Jesus Christ. Anyone who were a confessed Christian were exiled.



 I would agree with the metaphorical interpretation.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Toroxus said:


> I would agree with the metaphorical interpretation.



If you have any more questions feel free to hit me up on my profile.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 25, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Proof says that Jesus was sinless thus not homosexual.



Didn't he allow his disciples to break Sabbath? I think they were getting food or something which involved work.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Didn't he allow his disciples to break Sabbath? I think they were getting food or something which involved work.



No, He told them that the Sabbath isn't a mandatory commandment. 

*Mark 2:27 And he said unto them, The sabbath was made for man, and not man for the sabbath: 28 Therefore the Son of man is Lord also of the sabbath.*

Furthermore, the Sabbath is no longer exclusively on Saturday (or Sunday), as confirmed on verse 28. The Lord is the Sabbath therefore the Sabbath is everyday. We find rest in Jesus Christ (Matt. 11:29)


----------



## ensoriki (May 25, 2011)

Why the fuck are we having this boresome biblical talk?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Why the fuck are we having this boresome biblical talk?



No clue


----------



## very bored (May 26, 2011)

I've been skimming this thread for the past few days and I just reached the end.



What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## Jena (May 26, 2011)

very bored said:


> I've been skimming this thread for the past few days and I just reached the end.
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck did I just read?



Good god man, people have been known to go mad from that!

I've been making my mac read every post aloud with the pipe organ voice function. It makes this thread 10,000 times better.
Pipe organ voice makes everything better.


----------



## legoffjacques (May 26, 2011)

Lol at the dongs who base their views on a book written two thousand years ago by sheperds. If they want to argue against homosexuality, they have to find better references


----------



## Soda (May 26, 2011)

I'm glad people are starting to realize there's nothing wrong with gay marriage. (=


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 26, 2011)

legoffjacques said:


> Lol at the dongs who base their views on a book written two thousand years ago by sheperds. If they want to argue against homosexuality, they have to find better references



LOL some one is mad............


----------



## Berserk (May 27, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> LOL some one is mad............



Hey Lebron, are you on the 'DL'?  You know, with you being black and it being looked down upon in the black community.

It's okay to be gay.  I mean, look at Omar little; he fucked dudes, but I'll be damned if he didn't put the fear of God in the slingers.

Hell, he also resided in Baltimore.  Another thing you and the character have in common.


----------



## Kue (May 27, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James, with your marvellous and intelligent posts in this thread, I've wanted to ask something.

Have you even graduated from High School?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 28, 2011)

Thread has gone Full Derpy due to excessive flaming and bullshit.  As such it has been closed.  Everyone loses the argument.


----------

